#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-07-26
<lfaraone> Morning.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: good morning.
<lfaraone> hallo kandarpk
<kandarpk> lfaraone: FYI you've added self to uploaders list in connect and memorize, but didn't do that in poll.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: isn't that required ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: to have *me* in uploaders? it's not required, just useful if I'm to have your package sponsored.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I pulled master branch of connect, made changes and pushed, but its failing to push pristine-tar and upstream
<lfaraone> kandarpk: okay. did you pull upstream and pristine-tar first?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: pull them and try pushing again.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: No :(
<kandarpk> lfaraone: pulling now, and pushing straight away is leading to conflicts
<kandarpk> lfaraone: we only need to add 'CDBS_BUILD_DEPENDS_class_python-autotools_python = python$(cdbs_python_nondefault_version)' to debian/rules to override ?
<kandarpk> *I'll be back in 5min.
<lfaraone> CDBS_BUILD_DEPENDS_class_python-sugar_python = python$(cdbs_python_nondefault_version), but he's already gone.
<dipankar> lfaraone, around?
<dipankar> dfarning, good morning
<dipankar> kandarpk, hi
<dfarning> dipankar, good morning
<dfarning> how are you?
<dipankar> dfarning, I am good. How are you?
<kandarpk> dipankar: Hi
<kandarpk> dfarning: good morning.
<dfarning> dipankar, great
<dfarning> kandarpk, good morning.... It looks like you are making good progress.
<dipankar> dfarning, I seem to have lost track of packaging somehow.
<dipankar> what are we actually doing now?
<kandarpk> dfarning: thanks, our team is working well.
<dfarning> dipankar, :)
<dfarning> dipankar, can you send me that question in an email?  I'll send an email tonight with the big picture.
<dfarning> dipankar, kandarpk do you have tasks for today?
<lfaraone> dipankar: yes.
<dipankar> dfarning, the whole thing got mixed up when I couldn't follow last week
<dipankar> dfarning, I am trying to understand what Luke has mentioned in the devel-olpc
<dipankar> *through e-mail
<kandarpk> lfaraone: we need to change debian/rules only to override dependency on python-... ?
<dipankar> yup that part
<kandarpk> by adding the line I mentioned before ?
<dfarning> dipankar, I have lost track of the technical stuff you guys are doing several weeks ago:)  you guys know much more than I do.
<dfarning> need to run
<dipankar> kandarpk, I am getting a variety of warning while buildinga package.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: yes. the rule you want is "CDBS_BUILD_DEPENDS_class_python-sugar_python = python$(cdbs_python_nondefault_version)"
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I've made that change to the three packages I've packaged before.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Please let me know if there's anything wrong after you review them.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: okay, did you add the python-sugar or python-autotools rule?
<dipankar> kandarpk, lfaraone : here are the two things required: http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-log-activity.git;a=blob;f=debian/rules;h=5151f39fdd41e9f31d82a1c4dff01ec79a90bb21;hb=89893508c370cf5c27a6eb69fecf4bd72920f3e3
<dipankar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/469356/
<kandarpk> lfaraone: let me see.
<lfaraone> dipankar: that's because you didn't fix the package deps wrt sugar versions.
<dipankar> lfaraone, are all the warnings related to the fix you have told?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I added the autotools rule, will need to change that I think
<lfaraone> dipankar: no. line 3 is due to a missing debsrc declaration (in debian/source/format)
<dipankar> lfaraone, this is weird. I didn't delete anything
<lfaraone> dipankar: yes, it needs to be added.
<dipankar> lfaraone, is it the one: " gedit debian/format"
<dipankar> 3.0
<dipankar> ?
<dipankar> * Sorry I forgot the exact command
<lfaraone> dipankar: add "3.0 (quilt)" to debian/source/format and add the file to git's repo.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: getting error while commit
<kandarpk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/469361/
<kandarpk> lfaraone: this is because I pulled pristine-tar and upstream after making changes in master
<kandarpk> how do I correct it ?
 * lfaraone will be back in 15.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: well, this is because you have unresolved conflicts in pristine-tar, and you need to fix them before committing.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: how do I do that ?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: should undo last three commits ?
<kandarpk> 1) edit rules, 2) build 3) debuild clean
<kandarpk> lfaraone: these were the three commits after pulling master
<lfaraone> kandarpk: well, you could do that.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: or you could follow http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/user-manual.html#resolving-a-merge
<kandarpk> lfaraone: reading it.
<kandarpk> thanks
<kandarpk> lfaraone: git diff gives :
<kandarpk> * Unmerged path sugar-connect-activity_22.orig.tar.gz.delta
<kandarpk> * Unmerged path sugar-connect-activity_22.orig.tar.gz.id
<kandarpk> lfaraone: what should I do ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: hm. you could delete the local pristine-tar branch and readd it.
<lfaraone> since you really want the one that's on remote.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok.
 * ankur says hi to all
<ankur> lfaraone,  around?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/469381/
<kandarpk> deleting and pulling pristine is resulting in conflicts
<dipankar> lfaraone, I made the changes as required, but some problems are still coming.
<dipankar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/469388/
 * dipankar is away: Be Right Back
<ankur> dipankar you would like to add -i tag to the lintian command to know more about the warning :)
<lfaraone> ankur: I usually do "lintian -iIv" :) (turns on "informational" warnings too, can be ignored usually but can be useufl)
<ankur> hi lfaraone  :)
<ankur> well today i sent a mail regarding etoys
<ankur> it seems that i it was not giving warning in my local rep
<ankur> but it was when i cloned it again
<ankur> dont know , there was nothing to commit and push as well
<ankur> anyways , i made changes to cloned one , i.e. the one i cloned from git
<ankur> and when i built the package after making changes in rules file
<ankur> while building the package ,
<ankur> i got lintian warning regarding no-arch-any
<ankur> but when i ran lintian on deb file , it didn't showed any
<ankur> so what should i believe on?
<ankur> Am i online?
<kandarpk> bernie: Around ?
<manusheel> lfaraone: Hi Luke. Around?
<bernie> hello
<bernie> if someone can get hold of kandarpk, I'm now  available
 * lfaraone waves at manusheel 
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-07-27
 * lfaraone waves at the world.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Good morning Luke.
<manusheel> Around?
<neeraj> Hi lfaraone
<neeraj> lfaraone, I have modified debian/rules file http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-record-activity.git;a=blobdiff;f=debian/rules;h=badf8048b872dd690623234d9c7a93df2eb188f4;hp=b532c92cc73ccbf5598d47bc08feeb370207ea85;hb=d11f968abe381615e4e58d955f2d667bf8bd863f;hpb=9ff82260216dd033e199d769f2adbd085548827e
<neeraj> ankur, hi
<ankur> hi neeraj
<neeraj> can we remove any warning in this http://paste.ubuntu.com/469819/
<ankur> lfaraone,  around?
<ankur> Please ping me when you will be back
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Hi.
<ankur> kandarpk,  around?
<ankur> can anybody tell me what role does exactly setup.py performes?
<ankur> Bert suggested it's removal from the package
<ankur> but without that it wont build
<kandarpk> ankur: Hi
 * lfaraone waves.
<lfaraone> sugar-memorize-activity was sponsored and is now in the Debian NEW queue.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: I did make some changes to your package before I uploaded it, please see the git repo. (pushing changes as we speak)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: thanks a lot.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: feels great to work with you.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: same here.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: :)
<kandarpk> mukul: Hi.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I was trying to update read
<kandarpk> after cloning Jonas' repo.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: okay.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: do I need to file a bug report ?
<neeraj> lfaraone, kandarpk hi :)
<kandarpk> neeraj: Hi.
<ankur> hi kandarpk
<ankur> hi lfaraone
<neeraj> lfaraone, I have made changes in debian/rules file and added r? on Sugar/tasks. Please review them (record and write )whenever u get time.
<lfaraone> neeraj: will do.
<neeraj> lfaraone, thanks
<lfaraone> neeraj / kandarpk : can you update the other package repositories by adding "${cdbs:Depends}" to the dependencies line as I did in http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-memorize-activity.git;a=commitdiff;h=85bade90159b116e8c769863d839128d8c466af3 , commit, regenerate control, and commit?
<lfaraone> neeraj, kandarpk , this was preventing some of the dependencies we added in debian/rules from being reflected in the resulting package.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok. sure.
<lfaraone> I'm prety sure it needs to be done to all repositories othe r than memorize and physics.
<neeraj> lfaraone, I had to regenerate the control file for removing the error from the linitan output
<lfaraone> neeraj: right.
<lfaraone> neeraj, kandarpk , poke me when you've pushed up that change.
<neeraj> *dinner will be back soom
<ankur> sry i got dc
<ankur> lfaraone,  around?
<lfaraone> ankur: yes.
<ankur> hi lfaraone ,
<ankur> i was gettting some lintian warning which i was not able to solve on my self
<lfaraone> ankur: okay.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: made changes in poll and connect
<ankur> and the arch-any warning was still showing while building package
<ankur> but not when running lintian on deb package
<ankur> i wanted to know, that if i run
<ankur> lintian *.deb
<ankur> by * here i mean package name
<ankur> or
<ankur> say
<lfaraone> ankur: you should do "lintain -iIv path/to/package.changes"
<lfaraone> kandarpk: coolio, I'll take a gander.
<ankur> lfaraone,  i need to run lintian on .changes file?
<ankur> i was running it on deb package :(
<lfaraone> ankur: well, that'll cause it to check the deb package and the source, usually.
<lfaraone> ankur: it's not a rpoblem to run it on the deb, it just doesn't catch everything.
<ankur_> i got dc
<ankur_> rain here causes havoc :(
<lfaraone> ankur: it's not a problem to run it on the deb, it just doesn't catch everything.
 * lfaraone is reviewing sugar-connect-a
<ankur_> lfaraone,  okay , i will run the lintian on deb and will post changes here , in 1 min
<ankur_> will you be around?
<lfaraone> ankur_: yes.
 * lfaraone will brb in 5, switching DEs.
<neeraj> kandarpk, please tell in which activities are left? for addling cdbs in depends?
<neeraj> s/in/me
<kandarpk> neeraj: all activities that you have packaged
<neeraj> kandarpk, ohk.. :)
<ankur> kandarpk,  one question
<kandarpk> ankur: yes
<ankur> we edited our rules file to do away with the lintian warning regarding the architecture
<ankur> the arch-any one
<ankur> CDBS_BUILD_DEPENDS_class_python-sugar_python = python$(cdbs_python_nondefault_version)
<ankur> you added this in your rules file of memorize
<ankur> what is the difference between the above one and the one below
<ankur> CDBS_BUILD_DEPENDS_class_python-autotools_python = python$(cdbs_python_nondefault_version)
<ankur> what purpose do tehy solve
<ankur> ?
<ankur> any answer
<ankur> and what are we supposed to add in our packages to rectify the warning
<ankur> kandarpk, lfaraone  around?
<kandarpk> ankur: 2 min
<kandarpk> ankur: please see : http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/debian-olpc-devel/2010-July/002707.html
<lfaraone> ankur: well, they override different things.
<lfaraone> ankur: python-sugar.mk uses the CDBS_BUILD_DEPENDS_class_python-sugar_python one, which I found by looking at the source for python-sugar.mk
<ankur> okay
<ankur> and we uses it for ? as i do not have much understanding of working of code
<ankur> and tehre dependence as of now
<ankur> python-sugar.mk
<ankur> is make file(script)?
<ankur> more specifically , what should i use in cae of etoys?
<ankur> sugar_python one?
<lfaraone> ankur: yes, since it uses python-sugar, no?
<lfaraone> ankur: by the way, when you talk of etoys, please be clear whether you're talking about "etoys" or "sugar-etoys-activity" because both are valid packages with different software.
<ankur> well etoys-activity
<ankur> and well i guess it will use python sugar
<ankur> let me try
<ankur> and python-sugar.mk was for?
<lfaraone> ankur: it's a series of make rules which handle the building of sugar packages with CDBS>
<ankur> lfaraone,  okay :)
<neeraj> lfaraone, I have update s-write-a-0.86 and s-record-a by including cdbs and regenerating control file
<lfaraone> neeraj: cool, thanks.
<ankur> lfaraone,  can you have a look and tell me that if they are avoidable?
<ankur> http://paste.ubuntu.com/469873/
<lfaraone> ankur: Yes.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: can I start working on speak ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: I don't see why not.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: package it fresh from tarball ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: sure.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Great.
<ankur> lfaraone,  did you mean that they were avoidable or did you mean that you will ahve a look on them?
<lfaraone> ankur: they are avoidable.
<ankur> okay
<ankur> lfaraone,  i got it :)
<ankur> for what time will you be around?
<lfaraone> ankur: 1:30, maybe 2pm EST.
<lfaraone> ankur: I encountered a similar issue, I used http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-physics-activity.git;a=commitdiff;h=936d60df1769867471d0605b5b4d9c0d2ee7407e to solve it.
<lfaraone> ankur: does waht I'm doing make sense to you?
<ankur> lfaraone,  i just checked the mailing list
<ankur> i had forgotten that i had posted it there as well
<ankur> james suggested a similar solution
<ankur> i am maing guesses
<ankur> but i think you cahnged the executable permission of file
<ankur> i think 1 is for execute?
<ankur> sry
<lfaraone> ankur: yeah, but I'm using symbolic notation.
<ankur> a-x
<kandarpk> lfaraone: do we need to include cdbs depends in all packages we package now on ?
<ankur> okay 1 also is and a-x also
<lfaraone> kandarpk: yes, although I'm working on updating the template.
<ankur> if used chmod 6 then it would have meant same?
<ankur> as i am not sure becasue i read this long time ago :(
<lfaraone> ankur: "a" means "all users", "-" means "remove this bit", and "x" means "executable"
<ankur> oh
<lfaraone> ankur: "man chmod" is good bedtime reading :)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: being proactive :)
<ankur> lfaraone,  thanks :)
<lfaraone> kandarpk: yep.
<ankur> as i can make form above irc chat
<ankur> do i have to add
<ankur> ${cdbs:Depends}
<ankur> in depends field?
<lfaraone> ankur: yes.
<ankur> lfaraone,  one more thing
<ankur> as  i went through toolkit package to see right format for copyright file
<ankur> i saw that the abbreviated text for license
<ankur> was written at bottom of the file one after another .
<ankur> i will post link to my file
<ankur> please tell me if i need to edit it
<ankur> http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-etoys-activity.git;a=blob;f=debian/copyright;h=03dba6c7bf9239d09e317288c1dee132cbfe9f5d;hb=HEAD
<ankur> lfaraone, and do in Depends , we add entry in alphabetical order?
<lfaraone> ankur: usually.
<ankur> okay
<lfaraone> ankur: although it doesn't really matter with substitutions.
<ankur> okay , i will go with the normal order :)
<ankur> will add the entry in between
<ankur> also did you get a chance to look at a link file i gave above ?
<ankur> and does it seems right  ? : Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${python:Depends}, ${cdbs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}, etoys
<ankur> lfaraone,  around ?
 * lfaraone is at lunc
<neeraj> ankur, yes..
<ankur> neeraj thanks :)
<lfaraone> neeraj: either you or kandarpk should file a sync request when you have time for sugar-memorize-activity.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: sure
<lfaraone> kandarpk: it'll not be in the archive for another three hours.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: packages are installed into the archive 4 times a day, counter is at http://ftp-master.debian.org/dinstall.html :)
<lfaraone> kandarpk: so it's safe to leave that to the morning
<kandarpk> lfaraone: ok.
<kandarpk> dfarning: Hi
<lfaraone> hey dfarning.
<dfarning> kandarpk, hey how are you?
<lfaraone> dfarning: earlier today the first SEETA-produced package was accpted in DEbian.
<kandarpk> dfarning: I am good. How about you ?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: and second is in process ?
<lfaraone> I'm looking at connect, yes.
<dfarning> lfaraone, I saw that! nearly peed my pants:)
<kandarpk> I got the mail for connect moments ago
<dfarning> kandarpk, great
<kandarpk> dfarning: all credit to lfaraone
<lfaraone> kandarpk: nah, I just reviewed and made some smallll changes.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: the email you got said the package was uploaded to mentors, where I'll them submit it to my sponsor for final review.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: its when you hear it's ACCEPTED that you're golden.
<dfarning> lfaraone,  I am living on diet coke and coffee.  Need to be careful when I hear good news.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok.
<dfarning> kandarpk, how is the over work plan - work flow going?
<dfarning> overall
<lfaraone> dfarning: I'd advise toning down a bit :)
<kandarpk> dfarning: personally, I am getting more productive with each passing day.
<lfaraone> dfarning: if you die young, whom am I to contract for? :P
<dfarning> lfaraone, that is the good thing about corporations (the business structure) the organization doesn't die with the founder:)
<lfaraone> dfarning: but not about sole proprietorships. if you're HBAB, we're toast. :D
<lfaraone> kandarpk: in sugar-connect-activity, I'm still getting "W: sugar-connect-activity: extra-license-file usr/share/sugar/activities/Connect.activity/COPYING". Can you fix this?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok.
<kandarpk> lfaraone,
<kandarpk> install/sugar-connect-activity::
<kandarpk> 	rm -f debian/sugar-connect-activity/usr/share/activities/Connect.activity/COPYING
<kandarpk> lfaraone: will it be ok ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: looks good, I'll be back in 30 minutes.
<ankur> lfaraone, will you be able to take a look at this and tell me if it is okay?
<ankur> http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-etoys-activity.git;a=blob;f=debian/copyright;h=89f5e2388d2a5659e3287185866a733b912cde8f;hb=HEAD
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes. I am noticing that.  how about the overall team production.  do we need to do a another round of planing/taskings soon?
<kandarpk> dfarning: I think we haven't gained much momentum on collaboration
<kandarpk> dfarning: I was thinking we should try an activity using telepathy first
<neeraj> ^^ +1
<kandarpk> dfarning: http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/hello-mesh
<dfarning> kandarpk, can you package and debug that activity?
<kandarpk> dfarning: I dont know
<kandarpk> dfarning: I saw alsroot suggesting it to someone on #sugar
<dfarning> kandarpk, +1 can you give it a shot?
<kandarpk> dfarning: Sure, will try to work on it tomorrow
<dfarning> kandarpk, can you send be a list of task the various team members are working on and will be working on over the next week.... or should I ask manu for that?
<dfarning> send me
<kandarpk> dfarning: manu sir will be having a better idea
<dfarning> ok, I will ask him this evening.
<kandarpk> dfarning: he'll be here soon.
<dfarning> kandarpk, thanks.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: did you have a chance to make that change to rules?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: adding that rule didn't supress the warning
<kandarpk> install/sugar-connect-activity::
<kandarpk>   rm -f debian/sugar-connect-activity/usr/share/activities/Connect.activity/COPYING
<lfaraone> kandarpk: you probably want to add a "sugar" in between "share" and "activities"
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I thought about that.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: yes, that's most likely the issue.
<neeraj> lfaraone, when I build connect activity, then lintian gave this http://paste.ubuntu.com/469910/
<neeraj> no warning for copying file..
<neeraj> lfaraone, ok on going to the corresponding folder I found corrupt COPYING file which on opening gave this message "This link cannot be used, because its target "../../../common-licenses/GPL-2" doesn't exist."
<lfaraone> neeraj: it's not just the fact that the COPYING file is corrupted, it's that during a debian package build rather than a symlink that file will just be included, whcih is a waste of space.
 * lfaraone is running lintian after doing a build of the package in *debian*, and using debian's lintian.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: done.
<lfaraone> kandarpk:  cool. by the way, you don't need to do a commit when you build the package.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: since all those files are going to be removed in the clean rule anyway.
<kandarpk> speak-16 packaged, fine tuning required
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: ^^
<manusheel> kandarp:
<manusheel> Hi Kandarp.
<manusheel> Great to hear.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Hi.
<manusheel> kandarpk: So, we submitted speak for review.
<manusheel> ?*
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: it is producing some warnings, and I haven't checked the copyright file
<kandarpk> just copied the git repo. one
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, you'll be sending it for review tomorrow, right?
<kandarpk> will add it for review tomorrow
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: yes sir
<lfaraone> kandarpk: have you looked at log, btw?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: log-activity ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: yes.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: not yet
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I wasn't sure if I really had to take a look
<lfaraone> kandarpk: well, dip marked it "r?~kandarpk"
<kandarpk> lfaraone: hmmm.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: should I remove the speak repo. and create a new one ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: sure.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok, will do that tomorrow.
<kandarpk> lfaraone, manusheel sir: good night.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: see you in the morning.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: you'll be there ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: this evening, (EST) probably not, tomorrow morning (EST), of course.
<kandarpk> ok
<kandarpk> good night
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-07-28
<lfaraone> caroline_: hiya.
 * Ankurkhuran-8153 is checking sugar-irc-activity
 * Ankurkhuran-8153 says it is working :)
<Manusheel> Ankurkhuran-8153 : Great.
<Manusheel> Congratulations.
<ankur> ankurirc,  hi
<ankurirc> ankur:  hi
<Manusheel> ankurirc: You can send it for review.
<ankur> Manusheel,  hi sir
<ankur> the workaround by james seem to work
<ankur> will send him a mail as well :)
<Manusheel> ankur: Great.
<Manusheel> ankur: Neat. We have e-toys left now.
<ankur> yes sir, will work on that in evening
<Manusheel> ankur: Sure.
<ankur> i have made all the necessary changes in that
<Manusheel> Sounds like a plan.
<ankur> though
<Manusheel> ankur: Yes? Please continue.
<ankur> it runs but when it starts in sugar , it gives a warning
<ankur> which i dont think is normal
<Manusheel> ankur: Ok. That is something to worry about.
<ankur> but removing that and after it works
<Manusheel> Let us get back on this warning at debian olpc mailing list.
<Manusheel> ankur: Ok.
<ankur> so , need to work on that side by side , but i would like to make sure that it is not any packagin fault
<ankur> so will ask luke to review
<Manusheel> ankur: Sure.
<ankur> or may be you can send him a mail if possible
<Manusheel> ankur: Explain him both cases.
<ankur> then i will post this on mailing list
<ankur> I am sure , that we will be able to sort it out
<Manusheel> ankur: Sure. Mailing list will be good. Explain him the situation taking both cases - when you remove warning vs when you don't remove it.
<ankur> sir . i dont get to remove warning, what i meant was to ignore warning
<ankur> i meant close warning window
<ankur> :(
<Manusheel> ankur: Ok.
<Manusheel> ankur: Sure. That is fine.
<ankur> sir, i will be going to sleep , was tired as of now :)
<Manusheel> ankur: Sure. Take rest.
<Manusheel> Talk to you sometime today evening.
<ankur> as i had a hectic day in morning
<ankur> sure sir :)
<Manusheel> ankur: Sure. Please do your academia on a daily basis.
<Manusheel> ankur: Let me know if you need help.
<ankur> Manusheel,  sure sir , keeping balance. I will confirm about the meeting by today evening.I had some prior commitments , but will try to work around a situation.
<Manusheel> ankur: Neat. Yes, that would be great.
<ankur> Manusheel sir , will ask you , a great mentor and a person who did wonderful work while in same stage ours :)
<ankur> well , i think i should leave
<ankur> thank you
<ankur> thanks for support :)
<Manusheel> ankur: Whom?
<ankur> sir you
<Manusheel> ankur: Ok :-)
<ankur> bye
<Manusheel> ankur: Appreciate your kind regards.
<Manusheel> Bye.
 * lfaraone waves.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: Good morning.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Hi
<lfaraone> hey kandarpk
<kandarpk> lfaraone: how do I add the request to sync memorize into ubuntu ?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I won't require to submit the .debian.tar.gz patch now, I think
<lfaraone> kandarpk: that's correct. the program you want to use is 'requestsync' from ubuntu-dev-tools. Its manpage explains its usage.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: since changes have been made in Ubuntu, you'll have to explain as prt of the process why we're dropping the ubuntu changes, because the package is now in debian and the ubuntu changes are irrelevent.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I'll need to run requestsync inside ubuntu ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: yes.
<kandarpk> dfarning: Hi
<dfarning> good morning... We locked ourselves out of our apt last night:(  had to sleep at a friends house and have a locksmith let us in this morning
<dfarning> kandarpk, very embarassing:)
<dfarning> kandarpk, how are you guys comming.
<kandarpk> dfarning: !!
<kandarpk> dfarning: things are progressing well
<dfarning> kandarpk, great.  I have not gotten a chance to talk to manu about the tasking.... We are busy working on a learning content project.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I'll request for sync after sometime. will complete speak right now
<kandarpk> dfarning: hmmm.
<dfarning> kandarpk, will be depending more on you for keeping track of USR
<kandarpk> dfarning: thats some responsibility.
<dfarning> kandarpk, +1,  that is the problem with doing good work.  You are given more authority and asked to take more responibility:)
<kandarpk> dfarning: completely agree.
<dfarning> kandarpk, thanks I have to work on content for a few hours and will check in this evening.
<kandarpk> dfarning: sure, np.
 * dipankar says hello
 * lfaraone waves to dipankar 
<dipankar> hi lfaraone
<dipankar> lfaraone, I was just going through through your reply for the lintian warnings
<lfaraone> kandarpk: poll still has an extra COPYING file.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: W: sugar-poll-activity: extra-license-file usr/share/sugar/activities/Poll.activity/COPYING
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Oh, I'll correct that.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: I pushed up, so you'll need to pull before making changes.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I'll make changes in 30 min.
<dipankar> lfaraone, I am still confused. you sent the page : http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/debian-olpc-devel/2010-July/002600.html
<kandarpk> having dinner
<dipankar> which was for testing the version numbers
<dipankar> *version compatibity
<lfaraone> dipankar: when and where did I send it?
<dipankar> oops
<dipankar> lfaraone, Neeraj sent an e-mail last night (IST) on my behalf on the lintian warnings I was getting
<dipankar> you replied with the above page
<dipankar> here is the paste bin http://paste.ubuntu.com/469901/
<lfaraone> dipankar: because the instructions in that mail were not followed, you are getting problems with depending on virtual packages.
<dipankar> lfaraone, Thats weird. I followed the instructions properly, as far as I know
<dipankar> * also made changes for -0.86
<lfaraone> dipankar: which package?
<dipankar> sugar-log-activity
<dipankar> http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-log-activity.git;a=shortlog
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay, you're missing the DEB_SUGAR_SUPPORTED_BRANCHES (I think it's called such)
<lfaraone> dipankar: put "DEB_SUGAR_BRANCHES = 0.86 0.88" above the "include" snippet in your rules, since you only support 0.86 and 0.88.
<dipankar> lfaraone, I am off for dinner
<lfaraone> dipankar: and I'll be off for the afternoon in a few minutes, see you.
<dipankar> ok
 * dipankar is away: Be Right Back
<kandarpk> lfaraone: by what time will you be back ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: 9pm EST.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: can you please add some link which I should follow to request for sync in case I get stuck
<kandarpk> *links
<lfaraone> kandarpk: ask in #ubuntu-motu
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok. thanks
<kandarpk> :)
<lfaraone> kandarpk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess explains how to craft one manually. "requestsync" semi-automates the process.
 * lfaraone is out, ttl.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I've updated poll.
 * dipankar is back (gone 00:41:33)
 * ankur says hi to all :)
 * ankur and also says that it's raining so he might get disconnected :( 
<neeraj_gupta> manusheel sir, I have package hello-mesh activity.. Should I push it on git/collab-maint..?
<manusheel> lfaraone: Hi Luke.
<manusheel> Around?
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-07-29
 * dipankar says hello to all
<dipankar> lfaraone, around?
<lfaraone> dipankar: yessir.
<dipankar> lfaraone, I got something in flipsticks activity
<lfaraone> dipankar: oh?
<dipankar> lfaraone, alsroot told that the toolkit dependency is missing
<dipankar> lfaraone, he mentioned the following:
<dipankar> "
<dipankar> Looks like package does not contain toolkit dependency.
<dipankar> Anyway toolkit is out-dated and will be replaced by polyol. For now, you
<dipankar> can use "fully-bundled" brnach on
<dipankar> "
<lfaraone> alsroot: do you mean python-sugar-toolkit?
<dipankar> lfaraone, meanwhile can you help me with this last lintian warning?
<dipankar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/470501/
<dipankar> The package is Sugar Log Activity
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. did you declare DEB_SUGAR_BRANCHES in debian/rules and regen control?
<dipankar> lfaraone, yup. here is the rules file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/470502/
<lfaraone> dipankar: you changed the name of the package in rules to sugar-log-activity-0.86 but didn't make the change to the control or changelog files.
<dipankar> lfaraone, actually I had confusion over that.
<dipankar> lfaraone, in the changelog: the first entry is of some other name
<dipankar> lfaraone, shall I keep this too in the changelog:
<dipankar> "
<dipankar> sugar-log-activity (6-0ubuntu1) hardy; urgency=low
<dipankar>   * Initial upload to Ubuntu
<dipankar>  -- Jani Monoses <jani@ubuntu.com>  Sat, 08 Dec 2007 21:51:00 +0200
<dipankar> "
<dipankar> I had the doubt that we are uploading the package to Debian, but this entry is for Ubuntu
<dipankar> lfaraone, now I am having these warnings:
<dipankar> "
<dipankar> Now running lintian...
<dipankar> W: sugar-log-activity-0.86 source: package-lacks-versioned-build-depends-on-debhelper 5
<dipankar> W: sugar-log-activity-0.86: unknown-locale-code mvo
<dipankar> W: sugar-log-activity-0.86: unknown-locale-code pis
<dipankar> W: sugar-log-activity-0.86: unknown-locale-code tzo
<dipankar> Finished running lintian.
<dipankar> "
<lfaraone> dipankar: wellm, the package is based off the Ubuntu version, right?
<lfaraone> dipankar: so it's probably okay to leave the ubuntu changes in there.
<dipankar> ok
<lfaraone> dipankar: I think both those warnings have been discussed on the mailing list.
<dipankar> ok, I will go through the mails
<lfaraone> .dipankar: http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.laptop.olpc.debian.devel/22
<lfaraone> dipankar: * rather, you want to read http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.laptop.olpc.debian.devel/226
<dipankar> thanks, I was looking for ankur's query only.
<dipankar> lfaraone, Thanks for the link
<lfaraone> dipankar: happy to help.
<dipankar> lfaraone, I also found the mail in which you discussed about the first warning with Jonas
<dipankar> lfaraone, i guess you would be going to bed now
<lfaraone> dipankar: yep, let me know if you have any questions and I'll get to them in the morning.
<dipankar> I will make changes in the package and add it for review then but evening (IST)
<dipankar> See you soon
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> Goodnight
<dfarning> Manusheel, good morning
<Manusheel> dfarning: Good morning.
<Manusheel> dipankar: Hi Dipankar.
<Manusheel> Around?
<dipankar> Manusheel, Hello Sir
<Manusheel> dipankar: Hello. Thanks for the e-mail to Luke.
<Manusheel> Where do we have a confusion?
<dipankar> Manusheel, Initially Luke told me to ask Neeraj what he did for the 0.86 & 0.88 compatibility
<Manusheel> dipankar: Ok.
<dipankar> when I asked him, he told me to change the .orig tar ball names
<dipankar> in pristine tar branch
<Manusheel> dipankar: Yes.
<Manusheel> That needs to be renamed.
<dipankar> I have done that
<Manusheel> dipankar: Let me send you some documentation that Kandarp and Neeraj prepared.
<Manusheel> I hope that helps.
<dipankar> ok. That will be helpful. That might answer to my my question "Why we need to rename it there?"
<lfaraone> afternoon.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: Good afternoon.
<lfaraone> dipankar: well, dpkg expects that there is a source tarball which matches the pattern <packaga name>_<version>.orig.tar.{gz, bz2, lzma} in the directory immediately above the unpacked package source.
<dipankar> hey lfaraone, good morning
<lfaraone> dipankar: and pristine-tar is happy to oblidge by generating such a tarball using the stored tarball information it carrys in the git pristine-tar branch.
<lfaraone> dipankar: thanks.
<lfaraone> dipankar: so when it notices that it can't find such a file, either because you haven't imported the tarball or becasue the tarball name does not match the package name, it errors out.
<dipankar> lfaraone, if you could pull in my pristine branch of log activity: http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-log-activity.git;a=shortlog
<dipankar> There are two different names in the pristine branch
<dipankar> lfaraone, I am getting these in listing:
<dipankar> "
<dipankar> dipankar@dipankar-laptop:~/sugar-log-activity$ ls
<dipankar> debian
<dipankar> locale
<dipankar> sugar-logviewer-activity_23.orig.tar.bz2.delta
<dipankar> sugar-logviewer-activity_23.orig.tar.bz2.id
<dipankar> sugar-logviewer-activity_6.orig.tar.gz.delta
<dipankar> sugar-logviewer-activity_6.orig.tar.gz.id
<dipankar> "
<lfaraone> dipankar: right. why do you think there are two files each with each listed version?
<lfaraone> or even two versions at all.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: Will it be possible for you to review record, jigsaw puzzle and irc?
<lfaraone> Manusheel: Yes.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: Thank you. Appreciate your support.
<dipankar> lfaraone, is it due to different extension? I am not sure though
<dipankar> But that doesn't make sense
<dipankar> :(
<dipankar> lfaraone, is it due to the fact that I imported v23 in the existing v6 of the activity?
<lfaraone> dipankar: yeah.
<dipankar> lfaraone, Then I made some mistake in importing :(
<lfaraone> dipankar: there's no real reason to remove the old versions, since they take up almost zero disk space as is.
<lfaraone> dipankar: no, that's not a problem to have more than one.
<dipankar> lfaraone, then they are supposed to be coming like this only?
<dipankar> I mean when I further upgrade, they will keep on adding the tar balls?
<lfaraone> dipankar: take a look at the pristine-tar branch of sugar-0.88
<lfaraone> dipankar: http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar.git;a=tree;h=refs/heads/pristine-tar;hb=pristine-tar
<dipankar> * ohk I get it.
<dipankar> HUGE list
<lfaraone> dipankar: yeah. the reason you're getting an error is because there's no sugar-logviewer-activity-0.86_23.orig.tar.bz2.{delta,id}.
<dipankar> lfaraone, shall I rename it then?
<lfaraone> dipankar: so the easiest way is to git mv the files (only of the latest version, mind you, no real need to touch the other two) to the "proper" name.
<dipankar> *I remember changing it though
<lfaraone> dipankar: yes. I think there's a post by me that covers that on one of the lists.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: Did you get a chance to look at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-sugarteam/2010-July/002015.html? Is there a tutorial on syncing Debian packages to Ubuntu 10.10?
<Manusheel> lfaraone: We would like to get started on it.
<dipankar> lfaraone, Now I remember. I was having a confusion whether to put version number in the name!
<lfaraone> Manusheel: I have not looked at it yet, but looking at it now, it's a very good example of a sync request. Granted, the explanation could be a bit more... explanaining, but c'est la vie.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: Yes, it is indeed a good example of sync request. Some more explanation would be hellpful.
<lfaraone> Manusheel: I talked to kandarpk about it yesterday, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/07/28/%23ubuntu-sugarteam.html#t17:05
<lfaraone> Manusheel: but, in all honesty, 'requestsync' makes it so dead simple that there's not much space to mess up :)
<Manusheel> lfaraone: Thank you. This is a very good starting point.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: yes :-) Completely agree.
<dipankar> lfaraone, just a question: The activity name was changed to Log from Logviewer. So, shouldn't I change it to : sugar-log-activity-0.86_23.orig.tar.bz2.{delta,id}.
<lfaraone> dipankar: yes.
<dipankar> ok
<dipankar> lfaraone, how do I commit these changes? -- Return back to master branch and run " git commit -a"?
<lfaraone> dipankar: no, you'll commit them in the pristine-tar branch.
<dipankar> ok
<lfaraone> dipankar: since it's  a git mv command, the changes area automatically staged, so you don't need to use -a
<dipankar> oops I missed git in git mv :(
<dipankar> then I think I need to run git commit -a
<dipankar> lfaraone, I have pushed the changes to git repo
<lfaraone> dipankar: does the package build?
<dipankar> just a sec
<dipankar> oh no. It didnot work
<dipankar> lfaraone, here is the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/470692/
<dipankar> I tried running "clean command"
<dipankar> but also didn't work
<lfaraone> dipankar: what does "git rm debian/sugar-log-activity -r" do for you?
<dipankar> lfaraone, the o/p: http://paste.ubuntu.com/470695/
<lfaraone> dipankar: cool, somehow those files got added. git commit that and try building again.
<dipankar> lfaraone, how come they were there? I ran "fakeroot debian/rules clean" :(
<dipankar> before building package
<lfaraone> dipankar: because those files are from an interrupted pacakage build, they should have been automatically removed.
<dipankar> lfaraone, still the same: http://paste.ubuntu.com/470696/
<lfaraone> dipankar: no, it's different.
<lfaraone> dipankar: in this case, the only real error is line 5.
<dipankar> ok :)
<lfaraone> dipankar: it's saying you have a binary file which shouldn't be there.
<dipankar> lfaraone, there are two files in the tree source though
<dipankar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/470699/
<dipankar> lfaraone, ^^ the {delta,id} files shouldn't be here I guess
<dipankar> the were originally not there
<lfaraone> dipankar: right. they're supposed to be in the pristine-tar only
<dipankar> yeah
<dipankar> lfaraone, shall I remove them then?
<lfaraone> dipankar: yes.
<dipankar> lfaraone, great! now it is running
<dipankar> lfaraone, btw did you get a chance to check the e-mail I sent today? It was regarding the lintian warnings only
<dipankar> i am still getting these:
<dipankar> "
<dipankar> Now running lintian...
<dipankar> W: sugar-log-activity-0.86 source: package-lacks-versioned-build-depends-on-debhelper 5
<dipankar> W: sugar-log-activity-0.86: unknown-locale-code mvo
<dipankar> W: sugar-log-activity-0.86: unknown-locale-code pis
<dipankar> W: sugar-log-activity-0.86: unknown-locale-code tzo
<dipankar> Finished running lintian.
<dipankar> "
<dipankar> lfaraone, From the mails and links, I think I can safely ignore them.
<lfaraone> dipankar: yes.
<dipankar> lfaraone, shall I assume, the Log-activity is now properly packaged?
<dipankar> :P
<lfaraone> dipankar: you know what they say about when you assume...
<lfaraone> :)
<dipankar> lfaraone, ohk :) I have marked it for review on Sugar/tasks
<dipankar> lfaraone, Now I should move to Flipsticks-activity
<dipankar> alsroot, hi, you around?
<alsroot> dipankar: yup
<dipankar> alsroot, it would be great if you could explain you reply a bit more to the flipsticks startup problem query...
<dipankar> "
<dipankar> Looks like package does not contain toolkit dependency.
<dipankar> Anyway toolkit is out-dated and will be replaced by polyol. For now, you
<dipankar> can use "fully-bundled" brnach on
<dipankar> "
<dipankar> alsroot, lfaraone was asking about whether it is python-sugar-toolkit.
<alsroot> dipankar: the thing is, I was experimenting w/ 0sugar e.g. tried to create "smart" bundles (they contained 0isntall implementations per arch etc.) and toolkit (not python-sugar-toolkit) dependency was bundled in such way
<alsroot> ..for now, you can just use fully-bundled branch or tarball to follow regular packaging procedures (w/o any 0sugar)
<dipankar> alsroot, I actually used the tarball, debianized the folder and then tried building the package
<dipankar> the package builds properly
<dipankar> but the activity after installation doesn't work
<lfaraone> dipankar: right, because it depends on something that isn't packaged yet.
<lfaraone> dipankar: so alsroot is suggesting to instead source your work from a branch which contains the something, embedded.
<lfaraone> alsroot: is it infeasable to package the toolkit separately, not worth doing, or what?
<alsroot> lfaraone: toolkit dependecy is obsolete and will be replaced by the same polyol
<kandarpk> lfaraone, dfarning: Good morning
<kandarpk> dipankar: hi
<alsroot> kandarpk: so, for now, it will be easier to use just bundled version
<alsroot> lfaraone: ^
<dipankar> kandarpk, hi :)
<lfaraone> alsroot: right, makes sense. should we hold off on flipsticks until then, rather than embed a bundled version?
<lfaraone> hey kandarpk .
<kandarpk> alsroot: hi
 * lfaraone thinks that might be the best route.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: have you updated the initial-debianization tarball ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: no, I haven't.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: personally, although the tarball is a good start, I usually like to begin from the debian/ of an existing package that does what I want already.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok, but weren't you planning to update it ?
<alsroot> lfaraone: the thing is, polyol, itself, is not yet released, and its python API is different, I was planing to support current API only in polyol-2 (i.e. not right tomorrow :)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I've to document the steps involved in packaging
<lfaraone> alsroot: okay, well, no rush.
<lfaraone> dfarning: rather than bundling toolkit, I think it might be a good idea just to hold off on flipsticvks.
<dipankar> lfaraone, I guess that was for me ^^
<dipankar> :P
<lfaraone> dfarning: thoughts?
<lfaraone> dfarning: well, I'm asking dfarning whether he's okay with taht.
<dipankar> ok
 * dipankar is away: Be Right Back
<caroline_> good morning
<caroline_> was someone looking for me?
 * ankur_ says net connectivity is not good due to rains and might get disconnected
<ankur_> hi lfaraone
<ankur_> around>?
<lfaraone> alsroot: yes.
<ankur_> lfaraone,  well i needed to do some changes to irc activity
<lfaraone> ankur_: okay.
<ankur_> what i need to do is now to undo the change made
<ankur_> to
<ankur_> git
<ankur_> package
<lfaraone> uh?
<ankur_> actually i did some changes to source code by changing execute bits of four file
<lfaraone> ankur_: right, that's not terrible. you can undo it easily.
 * dipankar is back (gone 00:10:51)
 * dipankar suggests ankur_ to get some other isp
<dipankar> lfaraone, so we have to halt on flipsticks?
<lfaraone> dipankar: I guess so, for now.
<dipankar> lfaraone, any other activity that needs attention? I can help in that.
<dfarning> lfaraone, plus one to flipsticks
<dfarning> lfaraone, plus one to flipsticks
<lfaraone> dfarning: mk.
<lfaraone> dipankar: I appreciate your enthusiasm, but I don't have anything for you at the moment :)
<dipankar> ohk :)
 * lfaraone is taking a 15 minute brunch.
 * lfaraone returned.
<dfarning> dipankar, are you out of things to work on?
<dfarning> dipankar, are you out of things to work on?
<dipankar> dfarning, I am helping ankur with paint-activity and also starting with documentation on packaging activities
<dfarning> very weird I am using ubuntu 10.10 and xchat sometime douple posts things:)
<dipankar> I thought ankur could use a helping hand
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> dfarning, yeah, i was also observing that. Pretty weird
<dfarning> dipankar, very nice as soon as possiable we should move the documentaion on packaging activities to the wiki
<dipankar> sure
<lfaraone> dfarning: re surf, surf depends on python-gi, but when python-gi is installed sugar-emulator crashes.
<dfarning> dipankar, thanks we want every one to benifit from the documentation you guys are writing.
<dfarning> lfaraone, what looks like the best way forward?
<lfaraone> dfarning: file a bug against sugar and hope there's someone smart enough to know the solution :)
<dfarning> lfaraone, +1 and can you ask rgs_ to look at it.  he is on a hacker retreat so can dig into hard problems like this:)
<lfaraone> will do.
<dfarning> lfaraone, thanks
<lfaraone> dfarning: bug reported, should be arriving in mailboxes soonish.
<lfaraone> rgs_: poke.
<dipankar> lfaraone, dfarning : Ankur's internet is giving trouble due to the heavy rains that took place here
<lfaraone> dipankar: yeah, he told me.
<dipankar> * He told me to convey this msg :)
<dfarning> dipankar, thanks it will take a while to work out the kinks as people move and go mack to school.
<lfaraone> dfarning: don't worry, you'll have me for another month
<dfarning> lfaraone, thanks
<dipankar> dfarning, yeah . lfaraone is here to handle the things :P
<dipankar> just kidding
<dipankar> We just need sometime to work things out
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> Then we will back in full
<dipankar> lfaraone, you mentioned shell.log attached in the mail in mailing list. But I didn't find any.
<dipankar> do I need to open any link to get that shell.log?
<lfaraone> dipankar: oops, thanks for the catch.
<dipankar> np, glad I went through the mail
 * lfaraone is off, talk to you in the PM.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi kandarp.
<manusheel> Around
<manusheel> ?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: yes sir.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Did you get a chance to talk to Dipankar and Neeraj on figuring out how to request for review at tasks page?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Sir, I got it myself, just had to add some comment after making changes.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I've added info. regarding speak there
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great.
<manusheel> That is neat.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Hi Luke.
<manusheel> Around?
<manusheel> neeraj: Hi Neeraj.
<manusheel> Around?
<neeraj> manusheel sir: yes
<manusheel> neeraj: Did we test hello mesh package?
<manusheel> What were the results?
<neeraj> manusheel: I asked kandarp sir whether he knew how to connect our sugar and test the package..
<neeraj> dipankar: Do u have ny idea how can we do that?
<manusheel> dipankar: around?
<manusheel> neeraj: Send an e-mail to Tomeu about it.
<manusheel> Copy Dipankar, me and Kandarp on it.
<manusheel> neeraj: I would like you to get familiar with two things today -
<manusheel> Ubuntu bug tracker.
<manusheel> 2. v
<manusheel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<dfarning> manusheel, please cc the sugar team mailing list.  Tomeu would prefer to answer questions on public lists rather than private mails.
<neeraj> manusheel sir: Ok.. I will leave for  dinner now and look at the above two things..
<neeraj> brb in 10-15 min
<manusheel> dfarning: +1
<manusheel> Thank you for the pointer.
<manusheel> Please let me know.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Did you get a chance to review Record, jigsaw puzzle and IRC today?
<rgs_> lfaraone: interesting. will look into it later.
 * dipankar is back from dinner
<dipankar> manusheel, Sir, I was off to have dinner
<dipankar> neeraj, you around
<dipankar> ?
<neeraj> dipankar: yes
<dipankar> neeraj, what were you asking?
<dipankar> regarding connecting the activity..
<neeraj> dipankar: I was saying that do u know how we can share activity online?
<neeraj> activities running in our sugar-emulator
<dipankar> neeraj, its the same with every activity
<dipankar> :
<dipankar> there will be a circle with one dot in it
<dipankar> on the top menu
<dipankar> in the activity
<neeraj> dipankar: yes but if u share an activity
<dipankar> click on it and check the neighbourhood option
<dipankar> ok
<neeraj> then how can I see it?.. we need to be connected to same server.. no?
<dipankar> yup
<neeraj> dipankar: lets try using this http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Community_Jabber_Servers
<dipankar> for that we need to be on same server
<dipankar> neeraj_, use the first one:
<dipankar> jabber.laptop.org
<dipankar> I am on the ^^ server through emulator.
<neeraj_> dipankar, I have also added this server
<dipankar> but I see nobody!
<dipankar> neeraj_, are you finding anybody online?
<dfarning> manusheel, lets package exelearning for debain and ubutu it should be pretty straight forward.
<dfarning> manusheel, the source is at http://exelearning.org/wiki
<neeraj_> dipankar, no..
<dipankar> neeraj_, I need to head to bed
 * dipankar says good night and great day to all
<lfaraone> manusheel: I didn't review IRC because no review was requested.
<dfarning_> lfaraone can you take a look at EXE learning and see if it would be possiable to package?  http://exelearning.org/wiki
 * lfaraone looks.
 * lfaraone will be back, going on the rocks.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-07-30
<dfarning_> rgs_, ping
<rgs_> dfarning_: pong
<dfarning_> rgs_, how are you
 * lfaraone waves
<kandarpk> dfarning, lfaraone: Good morning.
<lfaraone> hello kandarpk
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I've updated poll, please see if it is Ok when you review it next.
<manusheel> dipankar: Hi Dipankar.
<manusheel> Around?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp.
<dipankar> manusheel, Hello Sir
<manusheel> kandarpk: Around?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: will do.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: hello sir
<manusheel> kandarpk, dipankar: hello
<kandarpk> lfaraone: thanks.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: in poll, you don't have any mention of the copyright of debian/*
<kandarpk> lfaraone: in git commit ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: and, based on reviewing the package contents, there is no claim by OLPC of copyright, I think it's safe to say that everything is © Collabora / WWWF / Morgan Collett
<lfaraone> grantbow: in debian/copyright.
<lfaraone> grantbow: oops, soryr.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: in debian/copyright. see how other packages have a "Files: debian/*" etc section?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Oh, was thinking something else.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: yeah ogt your point
<kandarpk> *got
<kandarpk> lfaraone: debian/* section is there in copyright
<kandarpk> http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-poll-activity.git;a=blob;f=debian/copyright;h=79a1d9c0c9c9decba86c4c64af47c6e4eabd1bab;hb=HEAD
<lfaraone> kandarpk: huhhh. I wonder what file I was looking at, then. my apologies!
<kandarpk> lfaraone: np.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: although I think the comments about OLPC I made above are still valid :)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I rather appreciate that you reviewed it instantly when I requested
<kandarpk> lfaraone: yeah, correcting them
<lfaraone> kandarpk: well, I had just finished jigsaw and was looking for another victim. :D
<kandarpk> lfaraone: :)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: done.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Can you put an r? in front of Speak?
<dipankar> lfaraone, hey. how are you doing?
<lfaraone> dipankar: good, you?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: not sure if it is ready.
<dipankar> lfaraone, I am good too
<lfaraone> dipankar: great.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok. What steps are left in packaging Speak?
<kandarpk> manusheel: I completed all the steps.
<kandarpk> manusheel: just didn't refine it.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Could you please explain on what would need refinement here?
<kandarpk> manusheel: didn't run lintian.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Oh, I had done that.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I'll go through the package for 10 min and add a r? after that
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure. That would be great.
<manusheel> Are you working with Luke on something now?
<dipankar> lfaraone, did you get a chance to look into log-activity?
<lfaraone> dipankar: currently.
<kandarpk> manusheel: no sir, was trying to make the documentation
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure.
<kandarpk> but am finding it very tough
<manusheel> kandarpk: Documentation, really ? :-)
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: yes sir
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: there are so many things which causes errors/warnings
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok.
<kandarpk> lintian is the biggest culprit
<lfaraone> dipankar: can you convert the format of log's copyright to the newfangled DEP5 copyright file used elsewhere?
<dipankar> lfaraone, you mean the thing I asked you before?
<dipankar> about copyright being old format
<lfaraone> dipankar: right. what'd I say then?
<dipankar> lfaraone, you told "Thats nothing serious to be concern right now. It will work for now"
<dipankar> lfaraone, I guess it won't work from 'now'
<dipankar> :P
<lfaraone> dipankar: ugh, sorry about that, I hate it when I'm inconsistant.
<dipankar> lfaraone, hey. Nothing to apologize for. :)
<lfaraone> dipankar: and I realize it can be frustrating to have the goalposts changed in the middle :)
<dipankar> lfaraone, I just need to look for the format again
<dipankar> :P
<dipankar> lfaraone, can I refer to flipsticks' format : http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-flipsticks-activity.git;a=blob;f=debian/copyright;h=39990edfb49f51a9c88a05219b1b1fb78959305a;hb=HEAD
<dipankar> I think it is according to DEP5
<lfaraone> dipankar: it looks right. http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/ is the authorative reference, though :)
 * dipankar is back in a couple of minutes
<kandarpk> lfaraone: getting 'sugar-speak-activity: executable-not-elf-or-script ./usr/share/sugar/activities/Speak.activity/bot/PyAIML-0.8.5/setup.py'
<kandarpk> very much like Ankur got for IRC
<lfaraone> kandarpk: right, we discussed that on the mailing list.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: is adding rule mentioned here sufficient
<kandarpk> http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/debian-olpc-devel/2010-July/002741.html
<kandarpk> lfaraone: yeah, it was being discussed that it needs to be reported upstream, is that required ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: yes, but our immediate fix is to add something to debian/rules' install rule to remove the exec bits on the files at build.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok then, I am just adding the rule for now.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: yeah, just make a note to go back and submit the patch later.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok. thanks.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok, please review speak when you find it convenient
<lfaraone> rofl: http://www.df7cb.de/debian/free_beer/
<lfaraone> kandarpk: mark it r? .
<kandarpk> lfaraone: oh yes.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: sure.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: done.
<lfaraone> alsroot: did you author the icons in sugar-write-activity?
<alsroot> lfaraone: nope, I just reordered existed icons for new toolbars design
 * dipankar  is off to dinner
 * dipankar is away: Be Right Back
<lfaraone> kandarpk: congrats, sugar-connect-activity was sponsored.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: thanks to you.
<kandarpk> all praise
<lfaraone> neeraj: please file sync requests for  sugar-{artwork, base, tookit, presence-service}-0.88 and sugar-pippy-activity when you have a chance.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: will the sync request require uploading debian.tar.gz
<kandarpk> ?
<kandarpk> the packages you mentioned aren't in debian yet
<lfaraone> kandarpk: no, a sync is juuust a bug report.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: they are, last I checked, no?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: but I uploaded debian tarball for poll and connect
<kandarpk> as patch
<lfaraone> kandarpk: right. that's because poll and connect were not in debian.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok, sugar-pippy is in debian ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: yes.
<kandarpk> I was supposed to package it
<manusheel> kandarpk: Congrats on the sponsorship of sugar connect activity. Neat work. Keep it up.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Thank you.
<manusheel> Appreciate your great support and guidance given to the dev team.
<lfaraone> manusheel: happy to help.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: thanks sir, Luke has played a big role in it.
<manusheel> dipankar_: Hi Dipankar.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great.
<manusheel> So, connect activity is the second activity that has been sponsored.
<manusheel> That is neat.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Is Turtle Art available in Debian?
<lfaraone> manusheel: not as current.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: poll and speak are in queue
<lfaraone> kandarpk: poll looks good.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I wish you like speak as well.
<lfaraone> neeraj: record has this lintian warning: "W: sugar-record-activity source: debhelper-but-no-misc-depends sugar-record-activity". Per discussion on-list, this warning can probably be ignored, but to do so we should override it.
<lfaraone> neeraj: see http://lintian.debian.org/manual/ch2.html#s2.4
<lfaraone> kandarpk: well, we'll find that out later this afternoon. I'm off for today, I'll see you all in the PM (EST)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Sure.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: thanks for your help.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: my pleasure.
<neeraj> lfaraone, Ok
<neeraj> lfaraone, I cloned my record repo using gbp-clone and ran git-buildpackage --git-ignore-new
<neeraj> lfaraone, its failing to build with.. Error- http://paste.ubuntu.com/471151/
<neeraj> as line 17 say's there is problem in parsing Depends: filed content but the control file's Depends field seems fine to me..
<kandarpk> neeraj_gupta: can you please paste the depends line from control.in
<neeraj_gupta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/471158/
<neeraj> kandarpk sir ^^.. Luckily I have last running record activity source code, But I think on git we have to remove the cause of bug and commit changes
<kandarpk> neeraj: dont know much
<kandarpk> have you tried regenerating control ?
<neeraj> kandarpk, yes..
<kandarpk> ok
<dfarning> neeraj, hello.
<neeraj> dfarning, He :)
<neeraj> *Hi
<dfarning> neeraj, how are you?
<neeraj> dfarning, I am good.. and u?
<dfarning> neeraj, Good.  Did luke talk to you about requesting syncs into ubuntu?
<neeraj> dfarning, he asked me to file sync request for sugar-{artwork, base, tookit, presence-service}-0.88 and sugar-pippy-activity
<neeraj> I had a word with kandarp sir how he filed sync request. Also I read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<kandarpk> neeraj: debian.tar patch won't be required here
<kandarpk> these packages are there in debian
<neeraj> kandarpk sir, Yeah.. you told me that :)
<kandarpk> neeraj: Ok.
<neeraj> kandarpk sir, as for memorize u filed a bug on LP asking them to upgrade it, I have to do it the same for these packages using request sync tool?
<neeraj> s/it/
<kandarpk> neeraj: haven't used request sync tool, but I think thats the way
<kandarpk> neeraj: today only someone had requested for syncing memorize
<neeraj> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-memorize-activity/+bug/611260
<kandarpk> please look for it in the mailing list
<kandarpk> neeraj: yes
<dfarning> neeraj,  great.  From now on can you key an eye on the version diff page and make sure that they are always in sync?
<neeraj> dfarning, sure.. Once I get comfortable with sync request, I think I can maintain this task :)
<dfarning> neeraj, thanks.  have you read the wiki pages about the issues.
<neeraj> dfarning, for sync yes..
<neeraj> I read about creating patches and submitting them on LP when I fixed some bugs with lfaraone's help
<lfaraone> neeraj: are you still having the control problem?
<neeraj> lfaraone, yes..
<neeraj> lfaraone, I removed $(cdbs:Depends) filed and the package is building successfully now..
<lfaraone> neeraj: it's supposed to be ${cdbs:Depends}
<neeraj> lfaraone, yes
<lfaraone> neeraj: and that line should be there.
<neeraj> it was the {} see this http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-record-activity.git;a=blob;f=debian/control.in;h=46c1378c2c26e9c2e8e809b59c49fe801a728d05;hb=0f14896cf08e583397a65b1647816623357a6ba3
<lfaraone> neeraj: okay. don't remove that!
<neeraj> lfaraone, ok
<dfarning> neeraj, great.... this step needs to become second nature....  To to point where every morning while checking you email you process the syncs.
<neeraj> dfarning, ok :)
<neeraj> lfaraone, there is some problem in Depends field only..
<lfaraone> neeraj: okay, what are you getting as an error?
<neeraj> lfaraone, wait..
<neeraj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/471179/
<neeraj> Now I am changing the control.in file and after regenerating control file I will again run git-buildpackage --git-ignore-new
<kandarpk> neeraj: your depends field reads :
<kandarpk> Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${python:Depends}, ${cdbs:Depends}, {misc:Depends}
<neeraj> Now after removing last dependency:- ${misc:Depends}, the package is building without ny error -> Control file http://paste.ubuntu.com/471181/
<kandarpk> shouldn't it be ${misc:Depends}
<neeraj> kandarpk, Ohh :(
<neeraj> lfaraone, kandarpk I don't know how I didn't noticed that :(
<neeraj> sorry for that.. correcting the control.in file..
<kandarpk> neeraj: np
<dipankar> lfaraone, /i have made the new copyright: http://paste.ubuntu.com/471182/
<dipankar> if you can just crosscheck it once.
<lfaraone> dipankar: line six, typo "ttp"
<neeraj> lfaraone, lintian on my system is not giving this warning "W: sugar-record-activity source: debhelper-but-no-misc-depends sugar-record-activity" , http://paste.ubuntu.com/471185/
<dipankar> ok
<neeraj> ny reason for this?
<lfaraone> neeraj: which file are you running lintian on?
<neeraj> lfaraone, while building package, lintian automatically runs in between..
<dipankar> lfaraone, there are actually different license in the package. how to handle them
<dipankar> ?
<lfaraone> dipankar: look at how the other packages handle them.
<dipankar> lfaraone, here is the updated one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/471188/
<dipankar> the problem files are : logcollect.py and logviewer.py
<neeraj> lfaraone, I ran lintian -iIv on *.changes file.. still no "W: sugar-record-activity source: debhelper-but-no-misc-depends sugar-record-activity"
<neeraj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/471190/
<dfarning> manusheel, lfaraone ping
<lfaraone> hm, odd.
<lfaraone> dfarning: actually, I'm on my way out to give the dog a walk, it's been a while. can I get back to you in 15?
<manusheel> lfaraone: Sure.
<dfarning> lfaraone, sure.  I am having network issues..... I also need to read the links you sent.
<lfaraone> fair enough.
<dfarning> manusheel, I ping you when I get done reading.
<manusheel> dfarning: Sure.
<dipankar> manusheel, dfarning : I need help with the first license
<dipankar> http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-log-activity.git;a=blob;f=debian/copyright;h=b5ec0e031d0ae259c63e1f61c901e605afed5b19;hb=HEAD
<dipankar> how to include two license in a copyright file?
<dipankar> I am unable to find such example in chat -speak -connect -activities
<manusheel> dipankar: Kindly ask this question at debian olpc mailing list.
<manusheel> Copy Luke.
<manusheel> neeraj, kandarpk: Do you know the answer to this question?
<neeraj> http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/
<neeraj> dipankar ^^
<kandarpk> manusheel sir, dipankar : I am not able to understand what problem dipankar is facing
<neeraj> dipankar see Standalone License Section
<dipankar> kandarpk, neeraj, the problem is : I am unable to find the proper name of the license used here (the first one) : http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-log-activity.git;a=blob;f=debian/copyright;h=b5ec0e031d0ae259c63e1f61c901e605afed5b19;hb=HEAD
<neeraj> dipankar, did u tried copyright_hints?
<kandarpk> neeraj: that might not help much
<kandarpk> dipankar: no idea.
<dipankar> there is no copyright_hints file too
<dipankar> :(
<neeraj> kandarpk, dipankar goggling  the text help :)
<neeraj> its under MIT License http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIT_License
<neeraj> see License Terms
<dipankar> neeraj, great
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> I never thought two paragraphs can be searched online now
<dipankar> :P
<neeraj> :)
<dipankar> aah
<dipankar> this is X11
<dipankar> license :)
<neeraj> yes.. other-X11
<dipankar> lfaraone, I have made changes in the copyright
 * dipankar says a good night and great day to all
 * lfaraone is back.
<manusheel> lfaraone: great.
<lfaraone> manusheel: do you ever sleep? :)
<manusheel> lfaraone: Lately, I have been sleeping very little :-)
<manusheel> lfaraone: CTCP time ?
<dfarning> lfaraone, can you send me the list of patch types you sent on gchat a few minutes ago?
<lfaraone> manusheel: it queries you for your local time.
<lfaraone> dfarning: let me see.
<manusheel> lfaraone: 12:37 am
<lfaraone> A. only useful in ubuntu
<lfaraone> B. useful for debian
<lfaraone> C. useful for upstream (and debian)
<lfaraone> D. cherrypicked from upstream or debian
<lfaraone> ideally, all of our ubuntu-local patches fit into A or D, ie they're either not useful outside of Ubuntu or they've already been included in Debian and/or upstream trunk.  (.. and are just being backported)
<lfaraone> if we follow the upstream first policy for anything that could possibly have a value outside of Ubuntu, we will have very few problems.
<lfaraone> if you push the changes as far as debian, patch management is easier.
<dfarning> lfaraone, thanks
<manusheel> lfaraone: Is "git repo already exists" the reason behind not packaging Chat?
<manusheel> I think we should be packaging Chat.
<manusheel> Git repo exists is a use-case, right?
<lfaraone> manusheel: I didn't write that, but it probably means that Chat is already packaged.
<lfaraone> manusheel: -> http://packages.debian.org/sid/sugar-chat-activity-0.86
<manusheel> lfaraone: Ok. For 0.88?
<manusheel> Is it packaged?
<lfaraone> manusheel: yes, in http://packages.debian.org/sid/sugar-chat-activity-0.86.
<lfaraone> dfarning: so, two new packages were sponsored by LI Daobing today into the archive, and are currently in NEW.
<dfarning> lfaraone, I saw that.  Thanks. Are the more activities in your queue that are ready to be pushed?
<lfaraone> dfarning: poll.
<lfaraone> dfarning: should we clear out comments for activities / their ITP bug number when they're uploaded?
<lfaraone> dfarning: (having r+s on uploaded activities makes it hard to grep through the table.
<dfarning> lfaraone, I think so.  Once we are done with the initial package I think we will be done with the table.
<dfarning> lfaraone, on second though maybe we should keep the table to help the new team members work through the process as they work though new packages.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Thanks.
<lfaraone> dfarning: maybe create a [[Sugar/tasks/archive]]?
<dfarning> lfaraone, +1
<manusheel> lfaraone, +1
<manusheel> lfaraone: We would like to package Turtle Art and sugar pippy too.
<lfaraone> manusheel: Pippy is already packaged.
<manusheel> What is stopping pippy? I think it has been packaged.
<lfaraone> manusheel: nothing is stopping Pippy, because it's already in Debian and Ubuntu.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Yes, this is what I wrote above. However, we do need to update it.
<manusheel> Right?
<lfaraone> manusheel: not if I recall correctly.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Ok. I'll check this part. How about Turtle Art and Paint?
<lfaraone> manusheel: you'd have to ask ankur about Paint.
<manusheel> Do you have Matt's e-mail id?
<lfaraone> manusheel: mattva01 SWIRL gmail POKE com
<manusheel> lfaraone: Thanks.
<manusheel> Will write to Matt.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Turtle art too has not been pacakaged, right?
<manusheel> packaged*
<lfaraone> manusheel: he's doing that, yes.
<dfarning> manusheel, will you write to matt on the sugar team mailing list? He is subscribed.
<manusheel> dfarning: Yes, will write to him asking on updates.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Thanks Luke for the info.
<manusheel> dfarning: What is the status of browse?
<dfarning> lfaraone, is it possiable to reassign all bugs currently going to olpc-debian to sugar team in launch pad?
<manusheel> lfaraone: e-toys marked for review by Ankur.
<manusheel> Wish if you could review it.
<neeraj> lfaraone, what should I do with s-record-a (as I have told you I am not getting that warning which you told me to override.)
<lfaraone> manusheel: do you want me to drop what I'm doing and take a look at it right now?
<manusheel> lfaraone: Meeting Kandarp, Ankur and Neeraj in some hours from now.
<manusheel> lfaraone:Luke, you can have a look at it after what you are doing now.
<manusheel> My apologies.
<lfaraone> manusheel: no worries. he just marked it for review 4 minutes ago, so I'll get to it eventually, unless you want to make it a priority.
<dfarning> manusheel, something in one of the browse dependancies is causing sugar to crash...  Raul and lucian are looking at it.
<lfaraone> right now I'm looking at speak.
<lfaraone> dfarning: I'm pretty sure it's py-gi.
<lfaraone> dfarning: tomeu recommended either having py-gi updated to a newer version or using an older version of py-gi.
<lfaraone> (pygobject too)
<dfarning> lfaraone, yes that is it.
<lfaraone> s/older/ older stable version/
<lucian> lfaraone: newer pygobect has pygi included, so that's the logical step forward
<lucian> note that pygi is not a browse dependency atm
<lfaraone> lucian: it's a surf dep, though, right?
<lucian> lfaraone: no
<lfaraone> lucian: oh?
<manusheel> dfarning: Ok. Thanks for the update.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Yes, please try to review e-toys today. Would like Ankur to spend quality time on its documentation as soon as we get r+.
<dfarning> manusheel, at this point browse is at a point where it is a technical decsion between lfaraone, lucian, rgs_ and tomeu how to proced with pygi package.
<lfaraone> manusheel: well, pygi / pygobject isn't maintained by anybody I know.
<lfaraone> * dfarning
<lfaraone> dfarning: so it'd be a discussion with the maintainer.
<manusheel> dfarning: Yes, David. Wish to get some idea on its roadmap.
<lucian> Got disconnected, chatting from my phone
<dfarning> lfaraone, +1 and that is a discussion for you guys to have with the maintainer.  neither manu or I understand the tech well enough to have a opinion on how to procced.
<dfarning> lucian, ^^
<lucian> Lost some backlog
<lucian> Last thing I saw was my own message about pywebkitgtk
<manusheel> lfaraone: Ok. Pygobject is very useful.
<manusheel> And Pygi too.
<manusheel> Not, sure, why it has not been maintained.
<manusheel> lucian: send me your e-mail id.
<manusheel> Will send you the logs
<dfarning> lucian, http://pastebin.org/434166
<lucian> In case you didn't know, pygi was merged into pygobject
<lfaraone> lucian: so I've heard :)
<lucian> Lucian dot branescu at gmail dot com
<manusheel> lucian: I didn't heard that. Thanks for the update.
<lucian> Pygobject 2.14.5 or so has pygi
<lucian> But it's still far from being able to replace pygtk for example
<manusheel> lucian: Ok.
<lucian> So nothing in sugar uses pygi right know afaik
<lucian> And surf will have to use it in order to ever be merged back to mainline
<lucian> Because pywebkitgtk is buggy and unmaintained and libsoup has no usable python binding (but it's required for feature parity with browse-hulahop)
<lucian> I fear that surf will spearhead porting to pygi
<lfaraone> manusheel: etoys rejected, small change, but a large issue.
<neeraj> lfaraone, filling sync request  for sugar-pippy-activity, using requestsync
<neeraj> requestsync --lp -s -d unstable sugar-pippy-activity
<neeraj> ^^ seems fine or I need to change something?
<lfaraone> neeraj: sure.
<lfaraone> dfarning: right now speak embeds pyamil and pyalice. Should I mention that in my review email, and tell them to go package those components, or should I just leave them embedded?
<dfarning> lfaraone, I think we need to split it up or it will not meet debian standards.  Is that correct?
<lfaraone> dfarning: while it's technically possible to ship it this way, I would not personally sponsor such a package unless it was impossible or infeasable to unbundle.
<dfarning> lfaraone, then let's try to split it up.
<neeraj> lfaraone, some has already requested for sync for s-pippy-activity :) https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-pippy-activity/+bug/608766
<neeraj> s/some/someone
<lfaraone> neeraj: mk then :)
<lfaraone> dfarning: okay. should we task someone with it, or should I do it?
<dfarning> lfaraone, please ask manusheel to assign someone.
<lfaraone> manusheel: ^^
<dfarning> manusheel, lfaraone to prevent confusion, I am going to merge the https://launchpad.net/usr and https://launchpad.net/sugar they are very reduntant.
<dfarning> lfaraone, manusheel does ^^ sound sane?
<lfaraone> dfarning: ideally /sugar is for the upstream sugar projecft.
<dfarning> lfaraone, it seems rather confusing?
<lfaraone> dfarning: agreed.
<dfarning> lfaraone, how should we fix the problem?
<lfaraone> dfarning: well, we could disambiguate "this is for upstream sugar. sugar devel is coordinated at URL. if you're looking for sugar on Ubuntu, see URL"
<dfarning> lfaraone, need to go will be back in a couple hours
<neeraj> lfaraone, I have requested for sync for sugar-(toolkit,base,artwork,presence-service)-0.88. requestsync is indeed a very useful and easy to use tool :)
<lfaraone> neeraj: yepp :)
 * lfaraone is currently planning for DebConf.
<dfarning> neeraj, ping
<neeraj> dfarning: yes
<dfarning> ready for the next task?
<neeraj> dfarning: sure :)
<dfarning> neeraj, next thing I would like you to start on is bugtracking and patch tracking.
<dfarning> neeraj, do you remember the bug where when you start sugar the mouse buttons no longer work in gnome?
<neeraj> dfarning: I didn't faced the bug. Ankur and other team member faced it.
<neeraj> s/the/that
<dfarning> neeraj, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar/+bug/479179
<dfarning> neeraj,  That bug still exists in 10.10./
<neeraj> Though I remember that Dipankar used a patch to fix it
<neeraj> dfarning: ok.
<dfarning> neeraj, We are going to have to find out which patch dipandkar used to fix the patch and apply it to 10.10
<neeraj> dfarning: sure. Give a min to search logs and previous progress report.
<neeraj> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/06/25/%23ubuntu-sugarteam.html#t14:14
<neeraj> * now looking for exact patch
<neeraj> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/06/25/%23ubuntu-sugarteam.html#t15:10
<dfarning> neeraj, A good way to find the patch is to download the source package and look in the debian/patches dir.
<neeraj> dfarning: ok I think I knw what needs to be done :)..
<neeraj> http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/jhconvert/repos/mainline/blobs/master/patches/0.86/1544.patch see this
<dfarning> this is why we keep the patches the special dir.
<neeraj> dfarning: in sugar-0.XX/bin folder there must be a sugar-session file
<neeraj> In that I need to change client.set_string field (line 7 and 8)
<neeraj> line 7 and eight*
<neeraj> and create a debdiff file.
<dfarning> neeraj, there should allready be a patch in the sugar package in the ppa.... we can reuse that patch.
<neeraj> dfarning: Ok. I can also try to see the exact patch from patches directory.
<dfarning> neeraj, +1
<neeraj> dfarning: Ok. Lemme check the sugar ppa then
<dfarning> neeraj, I am also downloading the package but am on a very slow connection.
<dfarning> neeraj_gupta, I can not download the source package
<dfarning> dget -ux https://launchpad.net/~sugarteam/+archive/ppa/+files/sugar-0.88_0.88.1-2ubuntu3.dsc fail for me.
<neeraj_gupta> dfarning, same here
<neeraj_gupta> dfarning, lately I fixed dependency issue for a sugar-0.88 package..
<neeraj_gupta> I have the source code it.. I checked the bin/sugar-session file
<neeraj_gupta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/471283/
<neeraj_gupta> see line 227
<dfarning> neeraj_gupta, ok look inside debian/patches .  what files are in that dir?
<neeraj_gupta> dfarning, there are 3-4 patches
<neeraj_gupta> Also I am talking about the source which I downloaded from ubuntu-universe not sugarteam ppa
<dfarning> neeraj_gupta, hmm what patches are in that dir.
<dfarning> neeraj_gupta, this is exactly the problem..... we need a system to keep from losing patches.
<neeraj> dfarning, sure.. But now the problem is due to launchpad about which we can't do anything
<neeraj> I have mailed  the content patches dir
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-07-31
<dfarning> neeraj, can you ping dipankar about the patch.
<neeraj> dfarning, he must be sleeping (its 4.40am only). I think he will get up by 6 or 7am(IST)
<dfarning> neeraj, that will be fine lfaraone can explain the process in detail.
<dfarning> neeraj, I just picked a bug in the tracker which I know we have a patch
<neeraj> dfarning, as far as I could understand, that patch which dipankar used just change the line 227(http://paste.ubuntu.com/471283/). Nothing else.
<dfarning> neeraj, the is correct.  Do you what to make a new patch
<dfarning> ?
<neeraj> dfarning, I can create a new patch, but I am not sure whether it will solve the problem as I will not be able to verify it
<alsroot> bernie: I another got several reasons to have our own OBS instance, e.g. my builds in queue for 24h, keeping in mind that there are 10931 long queue w/ 195 build nodes
<dfarning> neeraj,  if you make the new package I can test it.
 * alsroot missed w/ chat room
<dfarning> neeraj, at some point you will need to install 10.10 for testing.
<dfarning> neeraj, are you waking up early of going to bed late?
<neeraj> dfarning, Ok I will install 10.10 tomorrow. I will ask ankur to come with a iso image today.
<neeraj> going to be late.. :)
<dfarning> neeraj, thanks.  I will let you hack on this problem a while.... that is the best way to learn.
<dfarning> neeraj, I will send and email to the ml about the steps (for social reasons) we have to take to apply a patch
<neeraj> dfarning, ok
<dfarning> manusheel, ping?
<dfarning> ^^ I'll email my question in case you are sleeping
<neeraj> dfarning, I have sent u an email with modified source. Please build it and install the package
<dfarning> neeraj, what command to build?
<dfarning> locally?
<neeraj> debuild
<neeraj> yes..
<dfarning> neeraj, testing
<dfarning> neeraj, will be very slow I have never built a package on this laptop so I am setting things up.
<neeraj> dfarning,
<neeraj> wait
<neeraj> lemme send u the deb file which I *think* will work
<dfarning> neeraj, ok, I'll test that deb package.
<neeraj> sent
<neeraj> I am not sure whether applying that patch will surely fix the bug, but still we can try o/w I will ask dipankar did he made ny changes apart from this which I made..
<neeraj> dfarning, U r facing the mouse bug on the laptop which u r using.. right?
<dfarning> neeraj, yes the zareason netbook running ubunt 10.10
<dfarning> neeraj, yes that fixes the problem for 10.10
<dfarning> neeraj, can you turn that fix into a patch?
<neeraj> i have already created the debdiff file :)
<neeraj> dfarning, I have attached the patch(debdiff ) on LP  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/511225
<dfarning> neeraj, +1.  What is the next step?
<neeraj> dfarning, I think lfaraone will first verify it and then then forward my request so that It can be released in maverick universe.
<dfarning> neeraj, ok can you assign the bug to yourself for tracking purposes?
<neeraj> dfarning, I have subscribed my self.. (I think thats what u r asking me to do)
<dfarning> neeraj, up near the top of the page there is an option to 'assign' a bug to someone.
<neeraj> I will get an instant mail for ny modification/comment made related to this bug.
<neeraj> dfarning, ok
<dfarning> neeraj, that will make you the 'owner' or person responible for following through on the bug:)
<neeraj> dfarning, done
<dfarning> neeraj, +1
<dfarning> What is the process for letting luke know there is a patch waiting his review?
<neeraj> dfarning, hmm. we can subscribe him to this bug.
<neeraj> dfarning, I think there is some redundant line in form of bug description which I don't know how showed up in the debdiff file..
<neeraj> I think that will not be a issue.. But in ny case if lfaraone wants me to modify it, then I can :)
<neeraj> dfarning, also earlier today as U and luke asked me to put a request for syncing packages from debian to ubuntu.
<dfarning> neeraj, please ask him on the sugarteam mailing list.  describe what you and done and ask what steps to do next to push a patch into 10.10 it will be useful for all of us to know.
<neeraj> I did that for sugar-(tooklit,presence-service,base,artwork)-0.88
<dfarning> neeraj, +1
<neeraj> Just now I got mail about all for.. Though all for are released in maverick but also i got mail from LP build system that base and toolkit failed to build
<dfarning> what was the problem?
<dfarning> error report?
<neeraj> for toolkit https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-toolkit-0.88/0.88.1-2/+build/1898096/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-sparc.sugar-toolkit-0.88_0.88.1-2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<neeraj> I think there is just some dependency issue whose patch can be released easily, but I think I will first ask luke about it before doing anything as I am having some doubt.
<neeraj> LP#611856,LP#611860,LP#611864, LP#611866  are the sync request
<dfarning> neeraj, +1, as the Ubuntu packager you will need to get good at recognizing and fixing this type of error:)
<dfarning> neeraj, thank for your good work this week.  I have had a very long week and need to get to sleep.
<dfarning> neeraj, talk to you soon.
<neeraj> dfarning, Ok. Have a nice sleep :)
 * lfaraone waves.
<lfaraone> neeraj_gupta: is the failure only on toolkit?
<dipankar> lfaraone: hi
<lfaraone> hello dipankar
<dipankar> lfaraone: did you get a chance to have a look at the copyright for log-activity
<dipankar> ?
<lfaraone> dipankar: uh, did you send it to me?
<lfaraone> right.
<dipankar> yup :)
<lfaraone> dipankar: looks good .
<dipankar> lfaraone: thanks.
<dipankar> lfaraone: out of curiosity, when is a package ready for sponrsorship?
<lfaraone> dipankar: when I've looked through every bit in the package for problems, have tested it in a VM, it's lintian clean, and I submit it :)
<dipankar> ohk
<bernie> alsroot: wow
<dipankar> lfaraone: so what is the status of log-activity? I was thinking if its ready or needs some changes.
<dipankar> :)
<neeraj_gupta> lfaraone, toolkit and base https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-base-0.88/0.88.0-2/+build/1898090/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-sparc.sugar-base-0.88_0.88.0-2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<neeraj_gupta> have to go now.. bye all :)
<kandarpk> dfarning: Good morning
<dfarning> kandarpk, good morning
<kandarpk> dfarning: how are you doing ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, good, I was just learning spanish.
<dfarning> kandarpk, how are you?
<kandarpk> dfarning: I am doing good. thanks.
<dfarning> kandarpk, what are you working on today?
<kandarpk> dfarning: nothing much. have an exam tomorrow.
<dfarning> kandarpk, ahh then better study.
<kandarpk> dfarning: hmmm, wont be here for long.
<dfarning> :)
<dfarning> kandarpk, now that school is starting will you reduce your hours?
<kandarpk> dfarning: Nope. Don't worry about that
<dfarning> kandarpk, not worrying.... just wondering
<kandarpk> dfarning: hmmm, I'll try to maintain the way I am working right now.
<dfarning> kandarpk, that will certainly keep you busy.
<kandarpk> dfarning: I am enjoying the work we do.
<dfarning> kandarpk, did you see that neerajstarted working on bugs in lucid yesterday?
<kandarpk> dfarning: yes, will try to learn from him about requestsync.
<dfarning> kandarpk, that make it ok:)  many people watch tv to relax..... hackers hack:)
<kandarpk> dfarning: the mouse bug ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, great.... yes.
<dfarning> now that we are doing well on the packaging it is time to start working on bug:)
<kandarpk> dfarning: yes, that will help diversifying.
<kandarpk> dfarning: what about networking ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, we will start with some of the easy bugs to learn the ubuntu process.... once we have the process understood(and can do it without think) we will start working on the hard bugs.
<kandarpk> dfarning: Ok.
<dfarning> kandarpk, what tasks do you have in you list?
<kandarpk> dfarning: packaging one ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, anyones.... I start looking for bugs that will be interesting for you.
<kandarpk> dfarning: connect had networking problem
<kandarpk> poll did not responded on clicking on lesson plans
<kandarpk> read didn't open PDF files
<dfarning> kandarpk, you got them to build correctly?  now we need to start debuging them?
<kandarpk> dfarning: yes, they were working fine otherwise
<dfarning> kandarpk, ok so you have also pretty much shifted from packing to debuging:)
<kandarpk> dfarning: No. just reporting problems :)
<dfarning> kandarpk, how are the new guys you are training coming along?
<kandarpk> dfarning: not much interaction right now, but they are working on API documentation IIRC.
<dfarning> kandarpk, cool are they working locally or on an sunjammer?
<kandarpk> dfarning: I prepared a doc. for creating patches.
<kandarpk> so must be working locally right now
<dfarning> will you ask them to forward their patch queue to me?  I am going to have to figure out how to start getting their patches approved upstream.
<kandarpk> dfarning: sure, as soon as they start developing :)
<kandarpk> dfarning: as we won't be changing source, I don't think getting them aproved should be a problem
<kandarpk> dfarning: by source, I mean the execution part, docstrings are more like comments
<kandarpk> which we will be working on.
<dfarning> kandarpk, which bugs?
<kandarpk> dfarning: bugs ?? I was talking about the API documentation above.
<dfarning> kandarpk, sorry misread your comment.
<dfarning> thought it said 'which will we be working on' :(
<kandarpk> dfarning: np.
<kandarpk> dfarning: I should leave now. will try to be back after sometime.
<dfarning> kandarpk, se you later
<dfarning> neeraj neeraj_gupta
<dfarning> ^^ping
<neeraj> dfarning: yes
<dfarning> neeraj got another request for you.
<neeraj> dfarning: sure..
<dfarning> neeraj can you file a request to stop autosyncing or drop sugar-hulahop from 10.04 and 10.10.
<neeraj> another bug fixing task?
<neeraj> dfarning: Ok. Lemme look for appropriate method for doing it.
<dfarning> neeraj it was a dependancy for browse which no longer works.  and we are moving to webkit rather than xulrunner.
<dfarning> neeraj, thanks
<neeraj> dfarning: Ok.. :)
<neeraj> dfarning: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/PackageArchive#Removing%20Packages
<neeraj> should I worry about last part
<neeraj> confirmation that the binary packages have no rdepends (no other package depends on them)
<dfarning> neeraj yes, I think the only thing which depends on sugar-hulahop is sugar-browse which does not build anyway.
<neeraj> dfarning: ok
<manusheel> neeraj: Right.
<neeraj> dfarning: Ok. xulrunner was a back end for  hulahop but now lucian attempting to write webkit as a backend for hulahop. Right?
<lucian> neeraj: xulrunner IS a backend for hulahop and it will remain so for the foreseeable future
<lucian> neeraj: at first i was planning to write an abstraction layer which would allow Browse to use either xulrunner or webkit, but i gave that up because xulrunner is horrible to embed
<lucian> dfarning: and don't rush on moving to webkit, it won't even work properly on fc13
<neeraj> lucian, thanks for the update. I wrote the above message after seeing ur gsoc application only :)
<neeraj> dfarning, manusheel what reason should I give in removal request then
<neeraj> Request Description- >http://typewith.me/rY0rD2Tbk9
<lucian> dfarning: i see no reason why hulahop wouldn't work on 10.04 or 10.10 as long as there is a xulrunner pakage
<dfarning> lucian, xulrunner is a mess in ubuntu.
<lucian> dfarning: that's their problem, let ubuntu fix it
<lucian> and in the meantime there are PPAs with xulrunner
<dfarning> lucian, That is the problem they are not going to fix it because they want everybody to move to webkit.
<lucian> dfarning: you can't get people to move to something that doesn't work yet by breaking the thing that still works
<lucian> python bindings for webkit & friends are still crap
<lucian> both pywebkitgtk and pygobject+gi
<lucian> i get their point, webkit is made for embedding and xulrunner is not
<dfarning> lucian, I don't have a good answer:(
<manusheel> neeraj: I think the request description is fine for now.
<lucian> dfarning: sorry, i might be redirecting some of my anger at them towards you :)
<lucian> the thing is, Browse-webkit won't work on 10.04, ever
<manusheel> lucian and dfarning, what is your feedback on http://typewith.me/rY0rD2Tbk9?
<lucian> manusheel: Browse is STILL using xulrunner/hulahop as a backend
<lucian> it can't be replaced by webkit yet because of crappy python bindings
<manusheel> lucian: Yes, I think there is a mistake there. We have replaced pyxpcom with webkit, right?
<lucian> manusheel: no, that's not it. we haven't replaced it with webkit yet
<neeraj> lucian: so we should not request for dropping sugar-hulahop which is still failing because of xulrunner(which dfarning said is not in working condition )
<lucian> because with the current state of python bindings to webkit, we can't write a fully featured (or even fully working) Browse
<manusheel> lucian: What would be a good workable solution to have a functioning Browse?
<lucian> manusheel: we were trying to replace the xulrunner stack (which has hulahop and pyxpcom as python bindings) with the webkit & gnome stack (which has either pywebkitgtk or pygi as python bindings)
<lucian> manusheel: keep hulahop & xulrunner working
<lucian> that's 1)
<lucian> 2) fix pywebkitgtk and write a libsoup python binding
<lucian> 3) backport pygobject+gi to 10.04/fc13 and fix it
<dfarning> lucian we don't have a working browse now becuase of problem in xulrunner which the mozilla team has stopped (mostly) supporting.
<lucian> dfarning: from what i talked to mozilla people it's the ubuntu folks that dropped things
<dfarning> lucian, yes It is the ubuntu-mozillateam that stopped supporting xulrunner.... that might be the source of some of our confusion.
<lucian> ah, i see
<lucian> well, i'd like to finish the webkit port
<lucian> but as I said, i can't until i have working python bindings to at least webkit and libsoup
<dfarning> neeraj I guess we are on hold for a while.
<neeraj> dfarning: Ok.
<lucian> long-term, we should use webkit and pygobject as a binding
<dfarning> lucian, can you send a post to the ubuntu-sugarteam ML explaining the situation and steps you recommend we take to resolve the issues.
<lucian> but right now, we're at the transition point between old-style static bindings and G-I
<manusheel_> lucian: Thanks for discussing the situation.
<manusheel_> dfarning: +1
<dfarning> lucian,  then we can figure out how to lean on, encourage and motivate who we need to to fix the problem.
<lucian> dfarning: the best way forward is backporting newer pygobject to 10.04
<manusheel_> dfarning: Are we aware of the reason, why Mozilla Ubuntu team stopped their support on these key packages?
<lucian> manusheel_: because they don't like them
<dfarning> lucian, +1 on the ubuntu side of the house we have actully give up support for 10.04 and are working on 10.10.
<lucian> quoting mozilla devs "The ubuntu devs feel that a system webkit is better than a system xulrunner, but I suspect they'll regret that"
<manusheel_> lucian: Wow. A very interesting answer for an open source project.
<lucian> dfarning: then it depends what version of pygobject 10.10 comes with
<lucian> manusheel_: bottom like, ubuntu don't like embedding xulrunner, for good reasons
<dfarning> lucian, once we get things working in 10.10 we will work with the ubuntu backport team to backport to 10.04.
<dfarning> lucian, see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/pygobject of version in 10.10
<lucian> dfarning: 2.21.4 is the lowest acceptable version http://blog.tomeuvizoso.net/2010/06/new-pygobject-release-2214.html
<dfarning> lucian, so the 10.10 version _should_ work.
<lucian> dfarning: yes, apart for all the bugs
<lucian> some of them are webkit bugs, in fact
<dfarning> lucian, well that does give us three months of debuging for us and for upstream.
<lucian> dfarning: upstream webkit doesn't seem to care
<lucian> i'll try the ML too
<dfarning> lucian, hmmm I thought upstream webkit was pretty responsive.  is that not true?
<lucian> dfarning: dunno, my bug's been there for a few days without any activity
<lucian> i've tried #webkitgtk too
<dfarning> lucian, Do you mind pursuing this approach (focusing on the dependencies available in 10.10) for a few weeks to see where it leads?
<lucian> dfarning: i'd rather focus on finishing the webkit port
<lucian> there are several features that exist in Browse-hulahop, but are missing from Browse-webkit
<dfarning> lucian, that is what I mean finishing the webkit port with the assumption that you will have all of the dependencies available in 10.10.
<lucian> dfarning: ah, ok
<dfarning> fedora will catch up with in a release.
<dfarning> they are very fast.
<lucian> and we'll stick to Browse-hulahop for everything current
<lucian> which means getting a working xulrunner in 10.04
<dfarning> lucian, +1
<dfarning> lucian, thanks
<lucian> dfarning: in any case, i still need to get a working webkit+gi for developing
<lucian> i still need to fix webkit
<dfarning> lucian, can rgs_help you with that?
<lucian> dfarning: yes, i suppose so. we've been working together so far
<dfarning> lucian, his primary task is to help you get surf running.
<dfarning> lucian, his next project will be getting fedora 12+ funning on the XO.
<dfarning> he is very much in R and D mode:)
<lucian> dfarning: why not switch to ubuntu? :)
<manusheel> lucian: +1
<manusheel> :-)
<dfarning> :)
<lucian> my main issue with fedora on the XO 1.0 is yum, which is extremely slow
<lucian> and sometimes locks it up
<dfarning> lucian, sadly Sugar on Ubuntu sucks to much to even consider a move.... but maybe in a couple of releases:)
<lucian> dfarning: i see. well, i don't care much as long as I get a dev environment
<manusheel> lucian: We are making good progress. Overtime, you'll have a good choice.
<satellit__> dfarning: firefox-6.xo works on USR on 8 GB USB (Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 0.88.1) Could this not be interim solution?
<satellit__> http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Firefox  4265
<manusheel> satellit__: This is a neat idea.
<manusheel> Let us look into it.
<satellit__> http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Features/Soas_V4/ASLOxo_Activity_Test_Table#Activity_Test_Results
 * satellit__ no journal integration though
<satellit__> but has tabbed browser and bookmarks work
<manusheel> satellit__: C Scott is a very good developer. Let me touch base with him on journal integration.
<manusheel> satellit__: I am sure he'll be interested in it. A good friend too.
<satellit__> good luck with surf though. I tried it on v3 soas it does not start
<manusheel> satellit__: Ok.
 * satellit__ I used normal install to USB from first screen
<satellit__> for USR
<satellit__> http://140.186.70.115/seeta/output/USR-i386-20100628.iso
<satellit__> have to leave now   good luck
<manusheel> satellit__: Interesting. Thank you for reporting it.
<dfarning> satellit_ yes, using firefox is our fall back option.
<dfarning> neeraj, what do you have going on?
<manusheel> dfarning: I think we don't have any bug tracking assignments as of now. So, I'll let Neeraj spend more time archiving Luke's reviews in one document, in reference to Record and Write.
<manusheel> dfarning: Neeraj has Ubuntu 10.10
<dfarning> manusheel, +1
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-08-01
<satellit__> dfarning: added tests for USR http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Features/Soas_V4/ASLOxo_Activity_Test_Table#Activity_Test_Results
 * satellit__ OK=Works X=will not run
<satellit__> dfarning: I tested surf 115.xo in USR  seems to work fine Is there a place to do Download I can link for it.(Do you want me to list it on Activity Test Results?)
<mattva01> hello, I'm the packager for the gnome fork of turtleart, what are the procedures you guys use to get your packages into universe ?
<lfaraone> mattva01: show it to me, I review and send it to a sponsor.
<lfaraone> mattva01: btw, you're missing mad fun at debconf.
<mattva01> i'm sure :p
<mattva01> I have to get to get up early tomorrow, so I'm going to head to bed, I'll send a cleaned up package to you tomorrow afternoon
<lfaraone> mattva01: excellent. if you have questions with making it also a sugar package, let me know the CDBS / sugar maintainer is within arms reach right now.
<lfaraone> *know, the
<mattva01> I think I've got the hang of it, I was having issues yesterday, but solved them
<manusheel> lfaraone: Good morning Luke.
<manusheel> Around?
<satellit__> dfarning: is there a place to download surf 115? works fine in USR. (do you want it listed on Actiity Test Results?
<satellit__> s/activity
<dfarning> satellit_ I am not sure if it is available yet.  I don't know how far along lucian and Raul are with the project.
<dfarning> satellit_please add it to the activity test results... it is a good data point.
<satellit__> ok: I did get a DL of .xo a while ago.  Seems to work fine  has opening html like browse  surf 08 does not...both weem to work :) USR ...0628 on 8 GB USB
<satellit__> s/seem
<satellit__> It is listed now http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Features/Soas_V4/ASLOxo_Activity_Test_Table#Activity_Test_Table_2
<satellit__> dfarning: I have tested a number of activities on that page with USR (in BOLD)
<dfarning> satellit_thanks.
<satellit__> yw
<lfaraone> manusheel: I'm at debconf at the moment.
<lfaraone> and will be here all week
<manusheel> lfaraone: Great.
<manusheel> Did you meet Jonas?
<manusheel> lfaraone: How are you finding the event?
<lfaraone> manusheel: yes. it's engaging.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Glad to hear.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: around ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: not for anything important, I'm in a session at a conference, and wil be here all week.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok. np.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I've set up a temporary repo for read at:
<kandarpk> http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/temp-read-activity.git;a=summary
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: all the changes listed as commits were made after merging from upstream.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Have we submitted the Read for review to Luke?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: sir, that would require merging it with already existing repo.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir ^^
<kandarpk> lfaraone sorry, not for you.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I thought it would help if Luke first checked the steps followed were ok.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Kindly send me the e-mail.
<manusheel> Will check it, and send to ubuntu sugar team for validation.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Ok.
<dfarning> lfaraone, anything we need to do about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-datastore-0.86/+bug/608760 to move it forward
<lfaraone> dfarning: we wait.
<dfarning> lfaraone, ok
<dfarning> kandarpk, do you remember the IP of the USR build machine?  I am going to update it to 10.10
<kandarpk> dfarning: I'll check.
<kandarpk> just 2 min
<kandarpk> dfarning: 140.186.70.115
<dfarning> kandarpk, thanks -- I loaned my laptop to bernie while his is being repaired and am working from a netbook.
<manusheel> dfarning: Which netbook are you using?
<dfarning> a zareason teo  http://zareason.com/shop/product.php?productid=16250&cat=250&page=1
<dfarning> kandarpk, ready for some sysadmin:)
<kandarpk> dfarning: thats your domain, right ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, well, I am stuck because I can't log into the usr build machine:(
<kandarpk> dfarning: for what reason ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, the netbook I am working from does not have the correct key to log into the SL infrastructure.
<manusheel> dfarning: Sure.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir, dfarning: is it safe to share private ssh keys ?
<dfarning> for security reasons I just keep the key on my desk top and main laptop
<manusheel> dfarning: Could you please let me know where you are stuck up.
<manusheel> We'll help.
<dfarning> kandarpk, no!!
<kandarpk> dfarning: Ok, was expecting that.
<dfarning> kandarpk, manusheel I just sent a newly created public key to kandarp via email.
<manusheel> dfarning: Ok. Could you please let me know where could we help.
<dfarning> kandarpk, will you log into the build machine as root and add it to the end of my authorized keys file.
<manusheel> dfarning: Sure, David. We'll work on it.
<dfarning> kandarpk, you can 'sudo su' to once you are logged on as kandarpk to get root.
<kandarpk> dfarning: Ok.
<manusheel> dfarning: Sure. Thanks for the pointer.
<dfarning> manusheel, I don't think you have root on the machine... I never though you would need it.
<manusheel> dfarning: Does Kandarp have the root access?
<manusheel> I don't think it is required.
<manusheel> dfarning: Kandarp can changed to root. But, he'll need its password.
<dfarning> manusheel, yes I am pretty sure it is set up so he can 'sudo su' with out a password once he has logged on.
<manusheel> dfarning: Excellent.
<manusheel> That is great.
<dfarning> manusheel, in general we never use passwords on the infrastructure.
<dfarning> manusheel, instead we depend on ssh keys.  no key -- no access.
<manusheel> dfarning: Ok. That is why Bernie finds it so easy to get into any machine.
<dfarning> manusheel, correct.  There are a couple of us that have access to all machines by default using our primary ssh key.
<manusheel> dfarning: That is good to hear.
<manusheel> Neat.
<dfarning> manusheel, since I don't have access to that key. I created a tempory key just to log on to the build machine.
<manusheel> dfarning: Sure.
<manusheel> We just need to replace your existing key with the key you provided to Kandarp, right/
<dfarning> manusheel, if that key is added to the end of /home/dfarning/.ssh/authorized_keys I can log into the build machine.
<dfarning> manusheel, please append the key I sent after the existing keys in the file.
<manusheel> dfarning: Ok, sure.
<dfarning> manusheel, then when I get back home I can still log in from my desktop.
<manusheel> Sure.
<dfarning> manusheel, ok I am going to get lunch.... good luck
<manusheel> dfarning: We have done it.
<manusheel> Can you please check.
<manusheel> Whether you are able to login.
<dfarning> manusheel, kandarpk nice I am in. I expected that to take you guy a while to figure out.
<manusheel> dfarning: We just need basic set of pointers, which you provided.
<manusheel> Thanks.
<dfarning> manusheel, are you guys in the same room?
<manusheel> dfarning: No. It is past 9:10 pm in India now.
<manusheel> :-)
<manusheel> dfarning: I am at office. Kandarp is at home.
<manusheel> dfarning: Around?
<satellit__> dfarning: I just installed USR from CD to 500GB USBexternal HD. It completed sucessfully. on reboot it could not find HD by uiid and dropped into a shell. I had to hit exit and return then HD booted. Very confusing behavior -USR 20100628. Works fine now????
 * satellit__ if I add Education/sugar-add launcher to desktop and then hit properties of sugar icon and edit command to "/usr/bin/sugar-emulator -f "I get full screen sugar-emulator...nice trick
 * satellit__ drag-drop install of surf 115 worked well (Sharing it on f1 neighborhood) icon appears-join works for me. Bookmarks  Resume works from Journal with 3 bookmarks at bottom....NICE
<satellitUSR-dc63> USR works Very well...
<dfarning> satellit_ cool, I am in the process of updated the build machine to base USR on 10.10.  Then we can report all bugs to the bug track!
<satellit__> let me know...http://people.sugarlabs.org/Tgillard/Surf-115.xo  I uploaded it here
<manusheel> satellit__: Thank you for sharing the link on surf-115.xo
<dfarning> satellit_ thanks I have not tested surf yet.  Can you also follow up with lucian
<lucian> manusheel: satellit__: dfarning: http://people.sugarlabs.org/lucian/Surf-115.xo
<satellit__> dfarning: firefox runs fine but does not close correctly (activity failed to start msg) and Icon remains on frame when shut down...It is not ready yet
<satellit__> surf 115 works fine.
<lucian> satellit__: mind you, it lacks many features
<lucian> satellit__: they're mostly subtle features, but still
<dfarning> satellit_nice.
<satellit__> I saves bookmarks on restart...cannot test collaboration : )
<lucian> satellit__: collaboration wasn't touched during the port, it should work
<dfarning> lucian, a browser which lacks features is better then no browser:)
<satellit__> Open Office 4 Kids works fine as does Gcompris 15 collection
<lucian> dfarning: Browse-hulahop 115 lacks no features at all
<satellit__> and administraion for gcompris as .xo's
<lucian> anyway, the main feature that's missing is proper profile support
<satellit__> http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Features/Soas_V4/ASLOxo_Activity_Test_Table#Activity_Test_Results  for USR
<lucian> as in cookies, web databases, etc being saved in the instance/ folder
<satellit__> ok: progress so far is nice
<satellit__> defarning: as it is sugar emulator  logout clears firefox problem on reboot
 * satellit__ I mean just restart sugar from Icon on Ubuntu desktop to clear it....
<satellit__> Update brought in 16 applications
<dfarning> neeraj, ping
<neeraj> dfarning: yes
<dfarning> do you have a minute to rebuild ubuntu-sugar-remix-default-settings and ubuntu-sugar-remix-meta in the ppa for maverick?
<dfarning> neeraj, ^^ I am rebasing the build machine on maverick.
<neeraj> dfarning: ok
<neeraj> *doing that
<dfarning> neeraj, thanks, I think settings should be straight forward.
<dfarning> neeraj, -meta might take some work because it refers to the seed files, which might need to be regenerated.
<neeraj> dfarning: Ok. I will ping u in case if I of ny problem :)
<dfarning> ok, thanks.
<manusheel> dfarning: Ok, so we are rebasing the machine on Maverick?
<manusheel> Great.
<dfarning> manusheel, yes I have update the machine and the USR process to build from Maverick.  This will eliminate the need for the ppa except for -setting and -meta
<dfarning> manusheel, everything else will be in universe.
<dfarning> manusheel, this is a big step forward.
<dfarning> manusheel, I think the only package with value left in the ppa is matt's turtle art work.
<neeraj> dfarning, I am unable to sign .changes file
<neeraj> neeraj@neeraj:~/documents/aug2/usr-defaul-settings$ debsign -k 3FD149A5 /home/neeraj/documents/aug2/usr-defaul-settings/ubuntu-sugar-remix-default-settings_0.0.1ubuntu3_source.changes
<neeraj> debsign: Only a .changes, .dsc or .commands file is allowed as argument!
<dfarning> neeraj, I am not sure what that means:(
<neeraj> dfarning, :(. I am not sure where I am making a mistake..
<neeraj> dfarning, I downloaded the package, updated the changelog and added maverick in series,
<neeraj> Ran debuild -S and command.
<dfarning> neeraj, is there a typo at -defaul-s
<dfarning> /home/neeraj/documents/aug2/usr-defaul-settings/
<manusheel> dfarning: This is indeed a big step forward.
<manusheel> neeraj: Don't worry. Let us examine things step by step. We'll arrive at a good conclusion.
<neeraj> dfarning, I don't think so http://paste.ubuntu.com/471952/
<manusheel> neeraj: shouldn't it be default
<manusheel> in first line?
<manusheel> neeraj: /documents/aug2/usr-defaul-settings$ ls
<manusheel> usr-default-settings
<manusheel> Ok
<neeraj> manusheel sir, thats just a folder name, I don't think so it will create problem
<manusheel> That is your folder.
<neeraj> +1
<manusheel> Sorry:-)
<manusheel> neeraj: Yes.
<manusheel> neeraj: Please try to name your folders correctly.
<neeraj> also I used tab to autocomplete, so I am sure that the path is correct.
<neeraj> manusheel sir, Ok.
<dfarning> neeraj, I have no idea how signing works..... you will have to ask one of the new packaging experts at SEETA:)
<manusheel> neeraj: So, you are unable to sign the file, right?
<neeraj> manusheel, dfarning I am pushing my changes and lets see what happens.
<manusheel> neeraj: Let us try to debug it, first.
<neeraj> manusheel, Ok. I am trying another package for testing
<manusheel> neeraj: Sure.
<manusheel> Let us see if we face the same issue there.
<neeraj_gupta> manusheel, dfarning got my mistake :)
<dfarning> neeraj_gupta, what was wrong?
<neeraj_gupta> a really silly one... I forgot one thing..
<neeraj_gupta> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/06/27/%23ubuntu-sugarteam.html#t04:07
<neeraj_gupta> dfarning, thanks :) ^^
<manusheel> neeraj: Good hacking.
<manusheel> Neat.
<neeraj> a space between -k and id
<neeraj> it should be  "-k3FD149A5" not "-k 3FD149A5"
<dfarning> neeraj, yah that is frustrating.  It is not all ways clear when to a space before an argument.
<neeraj> dfarning, +1 ^^
<manusheel> neeraj: Great. Thanks for figuring this out.
<manusheel> Keep it up.
<neeraj> dfarning, there seems to be a problem with Lp again. :(
<neeraj> I am unable to download the usr-meta package
<neeraj> Can u try it at ur end?
<manusheel> neeraj: Send me the link.
<neeraj> manusheel, topmost package uploaded by kandarpk https://launchpad.net/~sugarteam/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=ubuntu-sugar-remix-meta&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=
<dfarning> neeraj, argg.
<neeraj> dfarning, luckily I have source of ubuntu-sugar-remix-meta - 0.1ubuntu8-6
<neeraj> while latest is ubuntu8-8
<neeraj> as I can see the diff while, in the above two revisions only dependency on sucrose and activities were dropped.
<neeraj> dfarning, I can drop these dependencies and upload this package to maverick. :)
<dfarning> neeraj, +1. We want at add back the sucrose-0.88 dependancy and remove the activities dependancy.
<neeraj> dfarning, Ok. So I will just drop activities from it :)
<dfarning> neeraj, also isn't there a script that you run to rebuild the core package list.
<neeraj> dfarning, err.. please explain ^^?
<dfarning> neeraj, can you zip the source dir and send it to me?  I can't download it either... and I forgot the file names
<neeraj> dfarning, sent
<dfarning> neeraj, got it.
<dfarning> neeraj, please look at update.cfg.
<neeraj> dfarning, opened
<dfarning> neeraj, it looks like we will need to make a new section for maverick
<dfarning> neeraj, and update the default to maverick
<neeraj> dfarning, http://typewith.me/RxBVidXL95
<dfarning> neeraj, that was easy:)
<neeraj> dfarning, :)
<manusheel> neeraj, dfarning :-)
<dfarning> neeraj,  now one more step, we need to look at http://people.sugarlabs.org/dfarning/seeds/
<neeraj> dfarning, ok
<dfarning> neeraj, the seed files is where we tell the distro what packages to include -- such as do we want openoffice or a particular video player.
<neeraj> dfarning, ok
<dfarning> now we need to make seed for maverick
<manusheel> dfarning: Nice explanation of seed files.
<dfarning> neeraj, but I need to wait until bernie gets back with my laptop before I can access sunjammer:)
<neeraj> dfarning, ok. Thanks for telling this :)
<manusheel> dfarning: Can't we do the same thing for sunjammer too? Get you the access through the new key.
<dfarning> neeraj, manusheel there is a good reference on seed management at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement
<manusheel> dfarning: Kindly append the key at the end of /home/dfarning/.ssh/authorized_keys
<manusheel> dfarning: Thanks.
<dfarning> manusheel, it take someone with root access to add a new key to some one else's authorizied_keys file.
<dfarning> manusheel, Only a few people have root on sunjammer and can do that.
<manusheel> dfarning: Yes, that is correct.
<manusheel> dfarning: Right. Sunjammer is not that open.
<manusheel> In reference to root access.
<dfarning> manusheel, yes.
<dfarning> neeraj, so my mistake.... we have to wait until I get access to sunjammer.  Then we can create a new set of seed files for maverick.
<manusheel> dfarning: Ok. And, when do we think Bernie would be back?
<neeraj> dfarning, np.. We will wait till u get access to it.
<dfarning> neeraj, basically we will just copy the maverick seed files from the ubuntu seed machine and adopt it to our needs.
<dfarning> manusheel, he should be back in about 12 hours.
<manusheel> dfarning: Ok.
<neeraj> dfarning, Ok. Like dropping some packages we don't need and adding all sugar-activities, usr-meta and usr-default packages
<dfarning> neeraj, exactly.  There is not much need for openoffice in USR.... and it is huge.
<manusheel> dfarning: But, we can also include it for special needs case.
<dfarning> neeraj, can you take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement and http://people.sugarlabs.org/dfarning/seeds/
<manusheel> Right?
<neeraj> dfarning, ok.
<dfarning> manusheel, yes we can manually add it into in the build script or add in back into the seed file.
<dfarning> manusheel, yes we can manually add it into in the build script or add in back into the seed file.
<manusheel> dfarning: Adding it back to the seed file would be better. We can also understand the tree structure.
<dfarning> neeraj, after looking at those resources the -meta package and the update script in the -meta package will make more sense.
<neeraj> ok.
<dfarning> manusheel, +1 and we should really move the seed files from my home dir on sunjammer to somewhere on the build machine.
<manusheel> dfarning: Sure. We should do that. Germinate was modified so that we could have a structure.dot file through we can understand the seed structure through graph and trees.
<dfarning> neeraj, manusheel I need to go get dinner be back in a bit.
<manusheel> dfarning: It is around 4:00 am here.
<dfarning> manusheel, yes.  it is really a a clever idea!
<manusheel> dfarning: We might take some rest after sometime.
<dfarning> manusheel,  ok so I will see you in your morning")
<manusheel> dfarning: I'll be here for sometime. Sure, we can meet in the morning too.
<dfarning> ok I be back in a bit.
<manusheel> dfarning: Ok.
<neeraj> dfarning, I will be also around for sometime.. I m  going out to get something to eat :)
<neeraj> manusheel sir, brb..
<dfarning> neeraj, ttyl
<manusheel> neeraj: Sure, Neeraj.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2011-07-31
<satellit_> grantbow: http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Community/Distributions/Ubuntu#Sugar_Desktop_0.88.1_on_Ubuntu_11.04
<grantbow> satellit_ thanks!
<satellit_> yw
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2012-07-23
<meeting_> * jonlob-es has joined
<meeting_> * jonlob has quit (Client Quit)
